# 583 threats of violence against conservatives.



## miketx (Oct 9, 2018)

No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.



And while the media openly encourage this violence against us, the media also campaign to disarm us, to take away our Second Amendment right to defend ourselves.

This list will be updated as needed. Back-filling it will be an ongoing project…

Here is a video channel dedicated to documenting the dozens and dozens of assaults against Trump supporters.



October 8, 2018: Leftist Teacher Tweets: “So Who’s Gonna Take One For the Team and Kill Kavanaugh?”
October 8, 2018: Antifa Takes Over Portland, Harasses Old Man for Disobeying


October 8, 2018: Rand Paul’s Wife: I Sleep with a Loaded Gun Thanks to Leftists’ Threats
October 7, 2018: Sen. Cory Gardner claims wife received a beheading video over Kavanaugh vote.
October 6, 2018: Sen. Collins Flooded with Abusive Tweets Threatening Death, Violence
October 3, 2018: Ricin and threatening letter sent to Trump
October 2, 2018: 2 hospitalized after exposure to powdery substance at Cruz’s Houston campaign office
October 2, 2018: GOP Congressman Andy Harris (R-MD) assaulted by protesters
October 2, 2018: Video: Leftist protester kicks pro-life woman
October 1, 2018: Vandals Hit IL GOP Headquarters With ‘RAPE’ Graffiti
October 1, 2018: Senator Mitch McConnell Badgered At Airport By Anti-Kavanaugh Activists
September 30, 2018: Georgetown prof: White GOP senators in Kavanaugh hearing ‘deserve miserable deaths’
September 25, 2018: CNN Defends harassment of Ted Cruz
September 25, 2018: Ted Cruz and Wife harassed out of DC restaurant
September 20, 2018: Brett Kavanaugh and family receive death threats
September 12, 2018: Resistance Makes Rape Threat to Susan Collins Staffer over Kavanaugh Vote
September 11, 2018: DC police investigate threat to commit mass shooting at a MAGA event in Trump International Hotel
September 11, 2018: Threats of Rape and Strangling’ Force Writer Into Hiding After Anti-Abortion Tweet
September 11, 2018: Trump Hater Attacks California GOP House Candidate wth Switchblade
September 10, 2018: Hispanic Immigrant says she was spit on in Santa Monica for Trump hat.
September 10,2018: Broadway Star Carole Cook on Trump: ‘Where’s John Wilkes Booth When you Need Him?
September 6, 2018: Media and Leftists Harass Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) and His Family
September 6, 2018: Black Trump Fan Booted from Bar for Wearing Trump Hat
September 6, 2018: Arsonists hit Albany County GOP Headquarters in Laramie, WY.
September 5, 2018: TV Writer Hopes Kavanaugh Daughters ‘Go to School Without Being Shot’
August 31, 2018: Dem Rep. Ruben Gallego Threatens Immigration Officials
August 28, 2018: California student arrested for stealing MAGA hat from classmate, slapping teacher
August 19, 2018: Dad Dares Daughter To Knock Off Guy’s MAGA Hat For 100 Bucks. She Does It.
August 18, 2018: Trump supporter assaulted by aging punk rocker.
August 14, 2018: CNN’s Chris Cuomo justifies and encourages violence against Trump supporters.
August 12, 2018: TX Restaurant forced to close social media accounts over photo of Jeff Sessions
August 9, 2018: FBI announce arrest for contract killing threat of ICE agent via Twitter
August 9, 2018: Antifa blocks Infowars reporter’s access to park
August 8, 2018: Democrat protester harass GOP rep. “Shame on your Mexican wife!”
August 6, 2018: Infowars reported harassed by Antifa in Portland
August 6, 2018: FL: Vandals throw dead fish on Lee Co. Republican headquarters
August 4, 2018: Trump supporter’s car has all 4 tires slashed in Philly.
August 4, 2018: Left-wing terrorists Antifa follow and harass Candace Owens
August 2, 2018: Man arrested for threatening Rep. SteveScalise
August 1, 2018: Woman charged with trying to hit man with her car over Trump sticker
July 26, 2018: KY: Fayette County GOP headquarters vandalized
July 26, 2018: Trump supporter punched in Hollywood
July 25, 2018: Trump’s Hollywood Walk of Fame star destroyed … again.
July 25, 2018: Man arrested, indicted on charges after allegedly threatening Congresswoman Diane Black
July 24, 2018: Sen Cory Booker (D-NJ) Says Brett Kavanaugh supporters are “complicit in evil”
July 23, 2018: Denver Post Runs Letter to Editor Suggesting Trump Should Be Executed
July 23, 2018: Elizabeth Warren Supporter Shoves Challenger
July 20, 2018: Green-Haired “Gender Fluid” Guy Spits All Over Teen’s MAGA Hat
July 20, 2018: ‘Hang Trump’ Shirt Peddled on Facebook
July 19, 2018: ‘New Yorker’ Kills Trump
July 19, 2018: CA Anti-Trump Protesters Target Legal Immigrant’s Cafe Over Trump Support, Hurl Feces
July 17, 2018: Uber Driver Refuses to Serve Black Conservatives Over MAGA Hat
July 17, 2018: Gory Trump Throat-Cutting Art Decorates Portland Gallery
July 16, 2018: House Democrat Calls For ‘Military Folks’ To ‘Stop Trump’
July 16, 2018: Mob chases pro-Trump group out of Los Angeles bar
July 15, 2018: Anti-Trump Paraglider Who Buzzed Trump Visit Arrested in Britain


July 15, 2018: Former Clinton WH Staffer: It’s ‘Tempting’ to Beat up Rand Paul


July 13, 2018: Anti-Israel protesters harass Jared and Ivanka with loud speakers outside their home
July 13, 2018: 76-year-old man assaulted by anti-Trump thugs in San Diego.
July 11, 2018: ABC’s Terry Moran shames Fox News’s Shannon Bream for feeling threatened at SCOTUS protest
July 10, 2018: Protesters arrested, accused of assaulting officer at Portland ICE office
July 10, 2018: Man threatens to ‘curb stomp’ Trump supporter at Disneyland
July 10, 2018: Fox News Reporter Harassed, Threatened And Forced To Leave Supreme Court By Leftist Mob
July 9, 2018: Far-left blog Talking Points Memo mocks Stephen Miller over report of confrontation with bartender.
July 9, 2018: Trump senior aide Stephen Miller harassed on street by angry bartender.
July 9, 2018: Motorists scream curse words at Sean Spicer in his yard.
July 9, 2018: Trump senior aide Kellyanne Conway harassed in grocery store
July 9, 2018: Anti-Trump activists vandalize New York DHS office
July 8, 2018: LISTEN: Idaho GOP Rep. Receives Threatening Voicemails, Emails Because of This Facebook Post
July 8, 2018: Longtime Hillary Clinton aide publishes contact information about bookstore owner who stopped the harassment of Steve Bannon, Reines’s  obvious goal is to see the bookstore owner harassed.
July 8, 2018: Far-left Daily Beast writer defends public harassment of Steve Bannon
July 7, 2018: Sen. Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) menaced outside restaurant. _We know where you live!_
July 7, 2018: Steve Bannon harassed at bookstore; police called
July 7, 2018: Left-wing AntiFa terrorists attack peaceful Tommy Robinson supporters in San Francisco
July 7, 2018: _New York Times_ editorial calls for Dems to “take a page from _The Godfather_” to “go to the mattresses” to stop Trump’s Supreme Court nominee.
July 6, 2018: BLM activist calls for assassination of Supreme Court Justice
July 6, 2018: Brick Thrown Through Front Door Of Wheeling, IL, Township Republican Headquarters
July 6, 2018: CNN analyst justifies violence against Trump supporters
July 6, 2018:  Long Island Man Threatened to Kill Supporters of Republican Congressman, Trump: Police
July 6, 2018: Florida man attacked over Trump flag in yard.
July 6, 2018: Woman threatens to stab Alan Dershowitz in heart.
July 5, 2018: Founder of #WalkAway campaign refused service at camera store.
July 5, 2018: Trump supporter wearing Make America Great Again hat allegedly assaulted in burger joint (video at link).
July 4, 2018: Paul Begala Reportedly Sending Serial-Harasser Mike Stark To Harass Barbara Comstock July 4th
July 3, 2018: Left-wing Catholic calls for sending Trump supporters to the guillotine
July 3, 2018: Nebraska GOP office vandalized.
July 3, 2018: EPA head Scott Pruitt harassed at restaurant.
July 2, 2018: MAGA hat wearer harassed at seafood restaurant
July 2, 2018: Mother of cancer survivor harassed online for thanking Eric Trump for $16 million in St. Jude support
July 2, 2018: Cher accuses ICE of “Gestapo tactics.”
July 2, 2018: Man accused of threatening to kill Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) and his family.
July 1, 2018: _Washington Post_ reporter publicly calls on mobs to give Trump officials a “life sentence” of harassment.
July 1, 2018: Man wearing MAGA hat refused service in restaurant.
July 1, 2018: AntiFa terrorists attack Patriot Prayer rally in Portland.
June 30, 2018: Attorney Attacks Elderly Vet at “Keeping Families Together” March
June 29, 2018: Media falsely blame Trump for murder of five journalists in Maryland.
June 29, 2018: Hollywood actor calls on Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) to be harassed at “every meal.”
June 29, 2018: California man accused of threatening to kill FCC Chairman Ajit Pai’s children.
June 28, 2018: Reuters editor says Trump has blood on his hands for murder of five journalists in Maryland. He still has a job.
June 28, 2018: Singer John Legend praises and agrees with Rep. Maxine Waters for calling on mobs to publicly harass Trump officials out of public spaces like restaurants.
June 28, 2018: Journalist lies about Maryland mass-shooter being a Trump supporter.
June 28, 2018: Co-Chair of Women for Trump Receives Death Threats After CNN Appearance
June 28, 2018: Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-IL) calls on “angry” Latinos to oust Trump.
June 27, 2018: Media defend and champion Virginia restaurant owner who kicked White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders and her family out, and then reportedly harassed them as they ate at a nearby restaurant.
June 26, 2018: Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao harassed at home by protesters.
June 26, 2018: Sen. Maggie Hassan (D-NH) blames President Trump for her intern yelling “Fuck you!” at him through the halls of the U.S. Capitol. The intern was not fired.
June 26, 2018: Comedienne Kathy Griffin attacks the Trump administration as “pro-Nazi.” Obviously, once you describe someone as a Nazi, you are calling for violence against them.
June 26, 2018: Chicago bar refuses to serve Trump supporters.
June 26, 2018: Singer John Legend calls on Trump officials to be harassed until our immigration policies are weakened.
June 26, 2018: Late night comedians celebrate the harassment of Sarah Sanders and her family.
June 25, 2018: Burned animal carcass left on Trump staffer’s porch.
June 25, 2018: After refusing to serve Sarah Sanders and the family, we learn a restaurant owner then organized a mob to harass Sanders’ family at a nearby restaurant.
June 25, 2018: Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) calls on mobs to confront Trump officials over immigration policies.
June 25, 2018: CNN contributor attacks those on the right calling for civility.
June 25, 2018: CNN’s Jake Tapper dismisses harassment of Sarah Sanders as a political ploy on Sander’s part.
June 24, 2018: Rep. Maxine Waters (D-CA) publicly calls on mobs to “turn on” Trump officials, to “harass” them, ensure they “they won’t be able to go to a restaurant, they won’t be able to stop at a gas station, they’re not going to be able to shop at a department store.”
June 23, 2018: Florida Attorney General Pam Bondi harassed, menaced, and reportedly spit at by left-wing protesters at movie theater.
June 22, 2018: Sarah Sanders and her family booted out of restaurant by left-wing owner.
June 22, 2018: Member of Canadian media, Patrick Dussault, threatens Don Jr.s 4-year-old daughter
June 22, 2018: Kirstjen Nielsen harassed by protesters outside her private home.
June 22, 2018: Rep. Jackie Sperier (D-CA), compares border enforcement to Auschwitz.
June 22, 2018: Left-wing activists vandalize billboard.
June 22, 2018: On _Morning Joe,_ Donny Deutsch smears Trump and his supporters as “Nazis.”
June 21, 2018: Democrat state legislator in Pennsylvania greets Vice President Mike Pence with a “middle finger salute.”
June 21, 2018: White House Senior Adviser Stephen Miller heckled and harassed at restaurant.
June 21, 2018: Actor Adam Scott compares Tucker Carlson to a Nazi.
June 20, 2018: Left-wing AntiFa terrorists publish list of ICE agents for harassment purposes.
Jun 20, 2018: Florida man accused of threatening to kill Rep. Brian Mast (R-FL), a U.S. combat veteran, and his children in a series of nearly 500 calls to his office.
June 20, 2018: Actor Peter Fonda calls for a mob to kidnap President Trump’s 11-year-old son and throw him in a cage with pedophiles.
June 20, 2018: Actor Peter Fonda calls for a mob to sexually humiliate and abuse Sarah Sanders and Department of Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen.
June 20, 2018: Nancy Sinatra praises Peter Fonda for his tweets.
June 20, 2018: Manhunt Underway For Central Pa. Man Accused Of Threatening To Kill President Trump, Other Officials
June 20, 2018: Documentary filmmaker Josh Fox praises Peter Fonda for his tweets.
June 20, 2018: Arnold Schwarzenegger calls for politicians in favor of border security to be put in cages.
June 19, 2018: Kirstjen Nielsen harassed out of restaurant.
June 19, 2018: Democrat interns screams “Fuck you!” at Trump through the halls of the U.S. Capitol. She was not fired.
June 19, 2018:_ New Yorker_ fact checker publicly (and falsely) accuses a disabled war veteran who works for ICE of being a Nazi.
June 16, 2018: Jewish Trump Supporter Attacked Outside Kathy Griffin Show In San Francisco
June 15, 2018: Man has MAGA flag stolen at rally.
June 15, 2018: CNN analyst heckles and screams at Sarah Sanders.
June 14, 2018: Nancy Pelosi wonders why there ‘aren’t uprisings’ across nation: ‘Maybe there will be’
May 30, 2018: Anti-Trump Band NOFX Tells Vegas Audience ‘At Least It Was Country Fans’ Killed in Oct. Shooting
May 24, 2018: Anti-Trump forces threaten lawmakers’ lives in name of #Resistance
May 23, 2018: Tomi Lahren has water thrown at her at Minnesota restaurant
May 22, 2018: Trump supporter suspended from school over border wall t-shirt.
May 21, 2018: 14 threats reported against EPA chief Scott Pruitt.
May 18, 2018: Gunman shot at Trump golf club
May 16, 2018: CNN’s Chris Cillizza puts Trump in crosshairs.
May 14, 2018: Black man in MAGA hat harassed, threatened, called “******” at Cheesecake Factory.
May 12, 2018: MSNBC’s Nicolle Wallace asks “How do you resist the temptation to run up and wring [Sarah Sanders’] neck?”
May 4, 2018: Chula Vista school mural depicts severed, speared Trump head
May 2, 2018: San Antonio elected official threatens to poison Republicans’ food
April 23, 2018: Trump supporter shouted out of bar in New York.
April 13, 2018: Tourist in NY mugged at knifepoint while wearing MAGA hat — attackers wouldn’t give hat back
April 8, 2018: David Crosby celebrates fatal Trump Tower fire: ‘oh boy … burn baby burn’
April 7, 2018: Mental Health Expert who hates POTUS cheers Fire at Trump Tower-Jeffrey Guterman
April 6, 2018: During _Ellen_ appearance, Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) “jokes” about killing Trump, Pence, Sessions on elevator.
April 5, 2018: Orange Park, FL Trump supporter spends two hours in surgery after attack
April 4, 2018: Councilwoman accused of yelling obscenities at teen wearing Trump shirt
April 3, 2018: Woman brutally attacked in restaurant over support for Trump.
April 1, 2018: Trump golf course sign vandalized.
May 22, 2018: CNN guest on Trump: “If you’re going to shoot him, you have to shoot to kill.”
March 21, 2018: Former VP Joe Biden says he beat the hell’ out of Trump if in high school
March 19, 2018: Democratic Congressman Hints at Armed Rebellion Against Trump
March 19, 2018: Trump supporters attacked for protesting anti-police coffee shop.
March 17, 2018: Trump Staffer Heather Swift assaulted by ShareBlue/American Bridge operative Wilfred “Mike” Stark.
March 16, 2018: Capitol police arrest male democrat operative over assault of Trump official
March 15, 2018: Student with ‘Trump’ flag assaulted by mob during National School Walkout
March 8, 2018: Female Trump supporter assaulted while staging Oscars boycott in LA
March 4, 2018: WATCH: MSNBC Joy Reid Panel Hopes Conservatives ‘Die Off’
February 27, 2018: Trump supporter threatened with knife.
February 23, 2018: Spanish teachers have students hit Trump piñata in Laguna Hills
February 22, 2018: Guardian, HuffPost Contributor Karen Geier: ‘Hopefully’ Kim Jong Un ‘Can Drop a Bomb on CPAC’
February 21, 2018: CNN audience shouts “murderer” at Dana Loesch
February 21, 2018: CNN publicly smears elderly Trump supporter as Russian plant, death threats follow
February 8, 2018: Northeastern University wishes death on Trump during lecture
February 8, 2018: Journalist calls for profs to drown conservative students
February 7, 2018: Trump supporters’ home vandalized in Oceanside CA
February 7, 2018: Democrat attested for sending white powder to Donald Trump Jr.
February 2, 2018: CNN Writer Thanks God for Fatal GOP Train Wreck
January 31, 2018: Party thrown to hurl stuff at television image of Trump.
January 29, 2018: Saginaw, MI businessman’s Trump sign vandalized.
January 24, 2018: Portland, OR, Trump supporter punched in head at protest
January 22, 2018: AntiFa calls for “riot porn” against Trump supporter Tom, Brady
January 21, 2018: NY: Protester charged in Trump supporter attack tried to put cop in headlock
December 20, 2017: AntiFa terrorists assault Trump supporter outside bookstore
December 18, 2017: Eminem song ‘Framed’ plots assassination of Ivanka Trump
December 9, 2017: Students wearing MAGA hats booted from ‘safe space’ coffee shop
December 3, 2017: Trump supporter’ home and vehicle vandalized for second time.
November 27, 2017: Singer Morrissey: I would kill Trump ‘for the safety of humanity’
November 22, 2017: Trump-hater snatches, steals student’s MAGA hat.
November 22, 2017: Man mistaken for Trump supporter attacked
November 20, 2017: University of IL instructor assault Trump supporters
November 13, 2017: Trump supporter assaulted for wearing MAGA hat.
November 12, 2017: Blaire White attacked for wearing MAGA hat
November 3, 2017: ‘Multicultural’ office at Providence College hosts ‘stab a Trumpkin’ display
October 31, 2017: ShareBlue, American Bridger operative Mike Stark arrested for harassing Ed Gillespie in VA
October 26, 2017: SF Gate columnist says death threats against EPA chief Scott Pruitt make sense
October 24, 2017: MSNBC’s Nicolle Wallace: Trump Administration Does ‘Not Appear to Be Human Beings’
October 19, 2017: Left-wing thugs arrested for disrupting College Republican meeting, shouting “fascists,” “racists” and “white supremacists”
September 28, 2017: Education Secretary Betsy DeVos heckled as “white supremacist” during speech.
September 26, 2017: Professor Doubles Down on Tweet Saying ‘Trump Must Hang’
September 17, 2017: Trump supporter physically assault in Roosevelt High School gym.
September 15, 2017: CNN host “jokes” about killing Trump with hemlock in his food.
September 10, 2017: Portland police arrest seven in latest antifa violence aimed at Patriot Prayer
September 4, 2017: Georgia Teacher Kicks Out Students Over “Neo-Nazi” MAGA Shirt
August 28, 2017: Car with Trump bumper sticker vandalized in San Francisco.
August 28, 2017: Trump supporter Arthur assaulted in Berkeley
August 28, 2017: Left-wing AntiFa terrorists attack peaceful Trump supporters at Berkeley.
August 28, 2017: GOP headquarters in Fayetteville, KY vandalized. “Die Nazi Scum” spray painted on windows.
August 27, 2017: Vandals deface Trump supporter’s lawn signs.
August 24, 2017:  PA AntiFa Cell Calls for Violence Against Police, All-out Revolutio
August 24, 2017: Black Trump supporter spit at for wearing MAGA hat.
August 23, 2017: Black Trump supporter sucker punched in Laguna Beach.
August 23, 2017: Black Trump supporter punched multiple times while leaving Trump’s Arizona rally
August 19, 2017: WATCH: Older Woman Holding American Flag Hit, Dragged in Boston
August 18. 2017: Top Missouri Democrat calls for Trump to be “assassinated.”
August 17, 2017: ‘Nazis’ spray painted on New Hampshire GOP headquarters
August 16, 2017: Anti-Donald Trump campaigner ‘shoots Republican neighbour twice in the head’
August 14, 2017: After Branding Trump a Fascist, Never Trumper Calls for Lynching of Fascists
August 14, 2017: Conservative student attacked for “YAF” hat at vigil for Charlottesville victims.
July 31, 2017: Women’s studies professor wants Trump shot
July 25, 2017: Fox News commenter soaked with water
July 19, 2017: Rosie O’Donnell sparks outrage with Trump-killing game

July 7, 2017: Student threatened for supporting Trump.
July 7, 2017: Man attacked for wearing MAGA hat in New York bar.
July 5, 2017: CNN threatens to expose Trump supporter to online mob over parody video.
July 3, 2017: Philadelphia Trump supporter jumped by three men after rallies
June 22, 2017: Rep. Jason Chaffetz Death Threat: ‘Prepare for the Battle, Motherf***er’
June 22, 2017: Ohio Man Charged With Threatening GOP Congressman
June 22, 2017: WATCH – Pulitzer-Winning Novelist Michael Chabon Expresses ‘Hope’ that Trump Has ‘Massive Stroke
June 22, 2017: Actor Johnny Depp “jokes” about assassinating Trump.
June 19, 2017: University of Georgia Socialist Group Under Police Investigation After Calling for Beheading Republican
June 17, 2017: Dem Strategist James Devine Launches Hashtag #HuntRepublicanCongressmen After Steve Scalise Shooting
June 17, 2017: Rep. Ann Wagner (R-MO) reports five death threats to Capitol Police
June 15, 2017: Powder-Filled Letters With Threatening Notes Shut Down Georgia Republican’s Neighborhood
June 15, 2017: Several shots fired at truck flying ‘Make America Great Again’ flag on I-465 in Indiana
June 14, 2017: HuffPo publishes article calling for “execution” of Trump.
June 14, 2017: Republican receives threat after shooting, warning “one down, 216 to go…”
June 14, 2017: Bernie Sanders supporter opens fire on a group of Republican congressman. Rep. Steve Scalise is shot and nearly dies.
June 12, 2017: _Wire _creator David Simon calls on mobs to pick up a “brick” if Trump fires special counsel Robert Mueller.
June 10, 2017: Trump supporter beaten with ‘Queers for Muslims’ sign in Seattle.
June 10, 2017: Left-wing terrorists with AntiFa hurl urine at woman protesting against Sharia
June 7, 2017: HuffPo: ‘Inherent Value’ and ‘Logic’ in Violence Against Trump Supporters
June 7, 2017: Veteran’s wife violently beaten for voting for Trump
June 6, 2017: “Trump” is stabbed to death in front of cheering audience in Central Park
June 3, 2017: Anti-Trump band decapitates Trump statue on stage
May 30, 2017: Kathy Griffin beheads Trump.
May 21, 2017: Rep. Ted Yoho (R-FL.) office vandalized, staff threatened
May 19, 2017: Man arrested for multiple acts of anti-Trump vandalism.
May 15, 2017: Tucson school district employee arrested over threats to U.S. Rep. Martha McSally
May 13, 2017: Woman attempts to drive GOP congressman off road over health-care vote, police say
May 12, 2017: Man Gets Physical With GOP Congressman At Town Hall [Video]
May 10, 2017: Police investigate death threats Rep. Tom Garrett (R-VA) received prior to town hall
May 8, 2017: TN Woman Arrested for Trying to Run GOP Congressman’s Car Off Road
May 4, 2017: Leaked Screenshots Reveal BuzzFeed Director Wishing for Trump Assassination
April 27, 2017: Oregon Parade Canceled Due to Violent Threats By ‘Anti-Fascists’ Against Republican Participants
April 23, 2017: Left-wing AntiFa arrested for assault in DC.
April 20, 2017: University of Alaska is displaying a painting of a decapitated Trump in its gallery
April 19. 2017: MSNBC ‘Counter-Terrorism Analyst’ Calls for ISIS Bombing of Trump Property
April 15, 2017: Left-wing AntiFa terrorists start riot in Berkeley.
April 15, 2017: Left-wing terrorists with AntiFa assault Trump supporter with bike lock.
April 14, 2017: Two arrested for burning Trump sign in Maryland
April 3, 2017: Left-wing AntiFa terrorists disrupt pro-Trump rally in Vancouver
March 27, 2017: Pro-Trump march organizer pepper-sprayed by protester
March 20, 2017: Violent kids hit Trump supporter in face with skateboard
March 19, 2017: MAGA hat wearer kicked out of bar
March 19, 2017: ‘Murder Trump ASAP’ graffiti found on freeway wall in San Diego
March 17, 2017: ‘Making History’ Star Adam Pally Says He Wants To ‘Kill Trump’
March 16, 2017: Rapper Bow Wow threatens to “pimp” first lady Melania
March 16, 2017: Pro-Trump Michael Savage assaulted.
March 15, 2017: University of Michigan student detained after damaging Trump supporter’s flag
March 14, 2017: Young Trump supporters harassed online as Nazis
March 12, 2017: Snoop Dogg “shoots” Trump in the head.
March 9, 2017: Florida man punched in face after road rage incident sparked by Trump bumper sticker
March 7, 2017: Hillary VP pick and Sen. Tim Kaine’s (D-VA) son arrested for hurling smoke bomb in the Minnesota Capitol rotund
March 7, 2017: CNN points what looks like a sniper scope at the Oval Office.
March 6, 2017: Berkeley man arrested for destroying College Republican sign
March 5, 2017: Leftist rioters crash peaceful pro-Trump rally with tasers
March 4, 2017: Left-wing rioters attack peaceful pro-Trump rally at Berkeley
March 1, 2017: Trump supporter’s car vandalized in Oregon
February 27, 2017: Leaked Audio Reveals Anti–Trump Forces Manufacturing Hostile Town Hall
February 27, 2017: Flier in North Carolina calls on mobs to assault Trump supporters
February 26, 2017: Trump supporter’s house egged three times in New York
February 26, 2017: Female Trump supporter assaulted in Hollywood
February 25, 2017: Ohio man assaulted by anti-Trump mob
February 22, 2017: Tires slashed at Congressman’s town hall meeting in Mariposa
February 17, 2017: Professor tweets ‘Trump must hang,’ gets paid leave:
February 16, 2017: Kansas City man with AR-15 taunts Trump supporter, rips down Trump flag
February 15, 2017: Hateful messages found on Trump supporter’s historic Denver home
February 15, 2017: Mob knocks district director for Dana Rohrbacher (R-CA) unconscious
February 14, 2017: Stephen Colbert puts White House adviser Stephen Miller’s head on a pike.
February 13, 2017: Black Trump supporter’s home vandalized with “KKK’ spray paint – hoax hate crime
February 11, 2017: University of Central Florida Club Incites Young Kids To “Kill Donald Trump”
February 10, 2017: Black Lives Matter bully threatens to smash woman’s laptop over Trump sticker.
February 10, 2017: Trump supporter assaulted in Berkeley as police do nothing
February 10, 2017: Protesters block Education secretary Betsy DeVos from entering school.
February 9, 2017: Man arrested for attacking Trump supporter in California
February 9, 2017: AntiFa middle school teacher Yvette Felarca arrested for starting riot in Berkeley
February 8, 2017: Police investigating multiple incidents of anti-Trump graffiti in North Carolina.
February 8, 2017: CSUF instructor suspended for striking pro-Trump student
February 7, 2017: Girl in MAGA hat pepper sprayed
February 7, 2017: Oceanside, CA Vandals deface home and Trump sign
February 6, 2017: 6th grader wearing Trump hat attacked on school bus, suspended
February 5, 2017: Rapper Big Sean Threatens to Kill Donald Trump in New Freestyle
February 4, 2017: School suspends victim after he is beaten for wearing MAGA
February 3, 2017: More than 12,000 tweets have called for Trump’s assassination since the inauguration
February 2, 2017: Comedienne Sarah Silverman calls on military to overthrow Trump.
February 2, 2017: Ex-Obama Official Rosa Brooks Suggests ‘Military Coup’ Against Trump
February 2, 2017: Arrests at NYU after left-wing thugs disrupt conservative speaker
February 2, 2017: Trump supporter attacked in street in Berkeley
February 1, 2017: Seahawks Quarterback Russell Wilson Hints at Trump Assassination


February 1, 2017: Left-wing terrorist group AntiFa assaults Trump supporters at Berkeley.
January 31, 2017: Portland Trump Supporter Beaten Unconscious After Being Hit by Airport Protesters
January 31, 2017: Pike/Pine New Year’s Eve ‘red baseball cap’ assault reported
January 31, 2017: Former VP candidate, Sen. Tim Kaine (D-VA), calls on Democrats to “fight in the streets” against Trump.
January 31, 2017: Video shows Trump supporter knocked unconscious ‘with something metallic’ during airport immigration protest
January 30, 2017: Spokane, WA, GOP headquarters hit with vandalism
January 30, 2017: Anti-Trump graffiti spray-painted on Rowan University sign
January 29, 2017: Protesters damage Trump supporter’s vehicle after march downtown Eugene, OR
January 29, 2017: Times Journo Calls for Assassination of President Trump
January 29, 2017: Video: Trump Supporter Has House, Flag, Vehicle and Camper Vandalized in Burlington, WA
January 27, 2017: Donald Trump Campaign Sign Set On Fire In Hull, MA
January 26, 2017: Actor Shia LeBeouf arrested for shoving Trump supporter
January 26, 2017: Texas Teacher Pretends to Shoot Trump in Class
January 24, 2017: Gold Star family members say they were assaulted during inaugural ball festivities
January 24, 2017: Woman harassed, spit on by anti-Trump protesters
January 23, 2017: Golden Trump Graffiti Sprayed Onto Bentley in Queens
January 23, 2017: WATCH woman harass Trump supporter on flight
January 23, 2017: Woman charged with trespassing, Vandalism at Mar-a-Lago, President Trump’s estate
January 23, 2017: Protesters Throw Water at Trump Inaugural Ball Attendees
January 22, 2017: Frank Luntz Recounts Hotel Assault by Trump Inauguration Protester
January 22, 2017: CA Woman Slashes Trump Sign Because it ‘Ruined Her Chill’: Police
January 22, 2017: Trump supporter Scott Baio was roughed up by protesters in DC
January 21, 2017: Graffiti girl gang arrested for scrawling anti-Trump and Black Lives Matter slogans over cop car, stores in NC
January 21, 2017: Madonna fantasizes about blowing up the White House.
January 21, 2017: Video: Sean Hannity and Geraldo Rivera Egged by Liberal Protesters at Inaugural Ball
January 20, 2017: Parker, CO, man’s Trump destroyed over Trump sticker
January 20, 2017: 66 Inauguration Day threats on Twitter
January 20, 2017: Anti-Trump protesters light limo on fire in DC
January 20, 2017: Anti-Trump protesters smash Starbucks windows
January 20, 2017: Anti-Trump protesters smash Bank of America windows
January 20, 2017: Anti-Trump protesters smash local hotel windows in DC
January 20, 2017: Anti-Trump protesters smash steakhouse windows
January 20, 2017: Anti-Trump protesters smash ATM
January 20, 2017: Anti-Trump protesters throw garbage in the street and try to light it on fire
January 20, 2017: Trump supporter coat slashed at Inauguration
January 20, 2017: WA: High School Senior Beaten by Mob for Wearing American Flag Hat at U of W
January 20, 2017: Trump Supporter Suckerpunched at Deploraball by Left-wing AntiFa Terrorists
January 20, 2017: Reporter falsely accuses 10-year-old Barron Trump of killing 100 small animals
January 20, 2017: Comedian Limmy tells Donald Trump assassination joke
January 20, 2017: Anti-Trump protester lights Trump supporter’s hair on fire.
January 20, 2017: Trump supporter says she feels ‘hurt’ after being spit on, called racist
January 20, 2017: Left-wing terrorist group Antifa riots over Trump’s inauguration.
January 19, 2017: CNN fantasizes about Obama staying in power if Trump is assassinated.
January 17, 2017: German journalist: Assassination of Trump would end ‘tragedy’
January 17, 2017: Wilmington, NC, woman’s car vandalized with swastika over Trump sticker
January 16, 2017: ‘Project Veritas’ Exposes Groups Planning Violent Disruptions At Inauguration, Chemical Attack at ‘Deploraball’
January 5, 2017: Left-wing thugs kidnap, beat, and torture an 18-year-old with schizophrenia while shouting “fuck Trump” and “fuck white people.”
January 4, 2017: Santa Rosa, CA: Man Harassed, Verbally Abused for Wearing Trump T-Shirt
December 29, 2016: Ronald Reagan portrait defaced during break-in reported at Goldsboro, NC, GOP office
December 29, 2016: Charlie Sheen Wishes Death Upon Trump
December 23, 2016: Bryn Mawr Student And Trump Supporter Harassed Until She Drops Out
November 22, 2016: Trump supporter victim of hate crime in Montgomery County, Third attack on home
December 22, 2016: Ivanka Trump harassed on JetBlue flight by college professor
December 20, 2016: Foley, AL, deputies investigate rash of anti-Trump vandalism
December 18, 2016: Trump electors face countless death threats
December 15, 2016: Cornell College Republicans president assaulted, called ‘racist bitch’
December 14, 2016: Politico reporter accuses Trump of incest.
December 13, 2016: $300,00 car torched over Trump signs
December 10, 2016: Orange Coast College prof calls Trump election “act of terrorism,” “we are in Civil War times”
December 8, 2016: Man in Ithaca, NY, kills UPS Driver believing driver was Trump
December 5, 2016: Corvette with Trump sticker trashed in MD
December 5, 2016: Truck spray painted with anti-Trump slogans, set on fire in Madison, WI
December 1, 2016: Donora, PA: 69-year-old woman assaulted over support for Trump
November 30, 2016: Rockville, MD Trump supporter’s car vandalized with swastika
November 30, 2016: Navy veteran’s home torched, tagged with anti-Trump graffiti in Florida
November 30, 2016: CBS Boston Freelancer Tweets that  ‘Trump Died Sleeping’ calms him.
November 29, 2016: Kansas City, MO: Man beaten at bus stop after being asked political questions
November 26, 2016: Anti-Trump thugs vandalize jeep, American flag
Many more here for your viewing pleasure.

https://www.breitbart.com/big-journ...ence-and-harassment-against-trump-supporters/


----------



## bodecea (Oct 9, 2018)

Stop making those fake threats then.


----------



## Correll (Oct 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Stop making those fake threats then.



You are a real piece of shit.


----------



## miketx (Oct 9, 2018)

For some reason the link does not show in the Op

Many more crimes here:

https://www.breitbart.com/big-journ...ence-and-harassment-against-trump-supporters/


----------



## miketx (Oct 9, 2018)

I guess the libs are too busy threatening people to be concerned about this problem.

The crime party is really proving what they are huh?


----------



## miketx (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks like there will be even more violence from the crime party now, what with the libstains in the northwest allowing it go unpunished.


----------



## miketx (Oct 16, 2018)

I wonder how many more threats have been made by the crime party since the OP?


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2018)

Alleged Campaign Sign Vandal Accused Of Assaulting State House Rep.


Batshit crazy lib criminal scum attacking more.


----------



## WillMunny (Oct 17, 2018)

Only 583?  I'll bet there's a lot more that haven't been officially recorded.  I know how violent liberal animals are.


----------



## miketx (Oct 20, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> Only 583?  I'll bet there's a lot more that haven't been officially recorded.  I know how violent liberal animals are.


And the list keeps growing...

https://www.breitbart.com/the-media...ence-and-harassment-against-trump-supporters/


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 20, 2018)

People in American society are ready to kill each other over political differences.


----------



## miketx (Oct 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> People in American society are ready to kill each other over political differences.


No people in America are sick of criminals attacking us and are going to defend ourself. We are sick of America hating scum trying to destroy us. Defending yourself and country is proper, but some people are either too stupid to understand that or don't want to understand and keep twisting and lying.


----------



## Kilroy2 (May 26, 2021)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People act like democrats are the only one making threats


Trump supporter argues alleged death threats against leading Democrats were fueled by pandemic boredom​
Man Accused of Threats Against Democrats Fights to Limit Evidence at Trial​








						Death threats and intimidation of public officials signal Trump's autocratic legacy
					

Death threats against Republicans who oppose Trump are not just the result of angry people. They are, instead, an attempt to intimidate people into sticking with his movement.




					theconversation.com
				




When the House took up impeachment proceedings, Republican members of the U.S. House of Representatives reportedly felt afraid to vote to impeach Trump – even fearing for their lives. A video also captured a group accosting Republican Lindsey Graham, a U.S. senator from South Carolina, screaming that he was a “traitor” after he declared that Joe Biden had been lawfully elected president.

Greene the new rising star of the republican party


Called for Nancy Pelosi to be executed for treason.

You could probably write a book based on the number of threats Pelosi has had. 

Capitol police report The department handled over 200 threat cases in the first three months of this year, compared to 586 for all of last year and just 171 in 2017, CBS News reported Friday


----------



## miketx (May 26, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 1, 2021)

Britefart? Dismissed!


----------



## Bobob (Jun 2, 2021)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, gee. Those innocent and peaceful right-wing Trumpiciles!


----------



## GMCGeneral (Jun 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> ...


So much for the "tolerant" Left.  No wonder they are the enemy.


----------



## Correll (Jun 2, 2021)

Bobob said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> ...



Why do you talk like a retarded baby?


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2021)

I wish one of these Moon Bats wouold threaten me in real life.  I would go "Tulsa" on their sorry ass.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jun 20, 2021)

Go kill a peacock and a cat you dick.  Fuck off.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 20, 2021)

The great thing about being a conservative is, the mere threat of violence is ineffectual.

And any actual violence will be met by retribution.

You never fear those who *want *to do you harm, you only fear those who *can*.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 20, 2021)

fncceo said:


> The great thing about being a conservative is, the mere threat of violence is ineffectual.
> 
> And any actual violence will be met by retribution.
> 
> You never fear those who *want *to do you harm, you only fear those who *can*.



Oh the irony.  When you remember the slave days when Republican slave owners did more than threaten them.  

Get it into context. Only recently the nuts at the capitol threatened to kill pence and Pelosi and not one if you hypocrites said a word. Shut up.


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2021)

Erinwltr said:


> Go kill a peacock and a cat you dick.  Fuck off.


This is a "normal" left stain. ^^


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2021)

fncceo said:


> You never fear those who *want *to do you harm, you only fear those who *can*.


If only we could always tell the difference.


----------



## hadit (Jun 21, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > The great thing about being a conservative is, the mere threat of violence is ineffectual.
> ...


Slave owners were democrats, you should know that.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 21, 2021)

hadit said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



And not one Republican owned slaves??? Excuse me for being so ignorant. 

Don't forget the republicans who threatened to kill pence, their own vice president.


----------



## hadit (Jun 21, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


The Republican party was founded in 1854 precisely to fight the spread of slavery into the western states and Lincoln was the first Republican president who subsequently fought a war to stop the practice. So you see, while there might have been a few Republicans who owned slaves, they would have been totally at odds with the the party. Please do look up some history.

And I find it completely hilarious that you would cite a handful of today's malcontents in a vain attempt to strengthen your extremely weak position that "Republicans" were slave owners.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 21, 2021)

hadit said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Thank you for you history lesson and Im thankful it is only history. 
The point of the whole thread is about the implication conservatives being threatened by democrats. 

Again, it was republicans who threatened the life of their own vice president. 

Is there anything else you would like to add that can detract from that historical fact?


----------



## hadit (Jun 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Interesting that you are thankful it is only history that an entire political party was founded to stop the spread of slavery. That is a very noble goal indeed, and not terribly popular at the time as we can see from the war that followed shortly thereafter. Now, as for violence against conservatives, of course the left wing is violent, always has been when others hold different political opinions. There have not only been threats against Republicans, but actual shootings that only resulted in wounding instead of death because the shooter wasn't well trained in the art of killing. The difference now is that conservatives have finally had enough of getting pushed around and are starting to push back.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 22, 2021)

hadit said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



In fact  the republican party was founded 11 years before the civil war.  Your dates are incorrect. 

We're the conservatives pushing back when trump was in power? No. They killed in tbeir hammocks enjoying a thin ray of sunshine until he was chucked out democratically.  
Coincidentally, Biden arrives and the push back suddenly arrived.  Do you expect me to believe anything you say from here on?  Same old Democrat hatred and lies.  Go back to sleep.


----------



## hadit (Jun 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


What is your source for when the Republican party was founded? Can you give an actual date? 11 years before the civil war STARTED is 1850, while 11 years before the civil war ENDED is 1854, which is when the party was founded. Perhaps you read the dates wrong or your government school education is failing you.

And I see you're still in denial about your comment on "Republicans" who owned slaves. I get it that you're embarrassed being caught spewing something that, although it sounded good at the time was wildly inaccurate, but admitting that's what you did can be therapeutic. I also notice that you're insistently talking about modern Republicans as if they had anything to do with owning slaves 150+ years ago. If you would rather talk about them, just admit you made up crap and get on with it.

Also, you're making my point by noticing that conservatives have not been pushing back until just recently. That's what I said too. They're starting to push back and it's going to get ugly because liberals are not accustomed to their chosen victims pushing back and won't have the sense to quit.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 22, 2021)

hadit said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Here's the record if history from the debate. 

U.S. Senate: Civil War Begins 4%3A30 a.m. on,beginning of the Civil War.

Rather than I embarrass you further, you check the date the civil war started. 
I've bashed you enough now.  Your are a lying ignoramus.


----------



## hadit (Jun 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Do you have a reading comprehension problem? I said the war started in 1861 (1850 being 11 years before). I asked you to post your source for when the REPUBLICAN PARTY was founded. Sheesh, it's like you're determined to get it wrong every single time. Still waiting for you to acknowledge you had no idea about "Republican" slaves owners and were just spouting it because you thought it sounded good.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 22, 2021)

hadit said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Listen up you arrogant know all. 
What you looking for can be easily researched by yourself.  I don't care what you asked me to do, I don't take instructions from dickhead children. 

Don't be so stupid to think there was no Republican slave owners.  Now, go away and do your own research.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Jun 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


There wasn't you far left Traitor.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 22, 2021)

GMCGeneral said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I'm done with you dickhead. Here's the proof so close your big ignorant mouth before you belch lies. 









						How many Republicans owned slaves in 1860?
					

Answer (1 of 29): People could end up with slaves in surprising ways – through marriage and inheritance, for instance. And there were Republicans living and voting in some of the slave-holding states of the Upper South. I would be quite surprised if there weren’t a reasonable number of Republican...




					www.quora.com


----------



## hadit (Jun 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Okay, so the following is true:

1. I did my research and found that the Party was founded in 1854, which is 7 years before the beginning of the War, something you did not bother to check.
2. The Party was founded specifically to oppose the expansion of slavery, which means that if there were any Republican slave owners, there certainly were not very many of them. It would be about as likely as finding an ardent pro-lifer in the leadership of the DNC today. They would have been in total opposition to the Party's goals.
3. You made the blanket statement about Republican slave owners out of ignorance about the Party, when it was founded and what its goals were. Let's see, the Party was in existence for only 9 years before the Emancipation Proclamation which freed the slaves. So here's the picture. A Party is formed to oppose the expansion of slavery only 9 years before the slaves were freed, and YOU want us to believe there were HOW many Republican slave owners?
4. You made a blunder and don't want to admit it, so now you're reduced to juvenile insults and flailing.
5. You wanted to shriek about Republicans so bad that you didn't stop to make sure what you were shrieking was even true.

All very amateurish.


----------



## Ringtone (Jun 28, 2021)

Leftists are fascist scum.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 28, 2021)

Ringtone 

You don't know the meaning of both those words. You're a bitter hate filled brain dead Republican who cannot accept the election defeat. 

Those Democrat friends and workmates get called that name in front of them? 
Of course not.  They would smash gutless wimps like you. You are nothing.


----------



## Ringtone (Jun 30, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Ringtone
> 
> You don't know the meaning of both those words. You're a bitter hate filled brain dead Republican who cannot accept the election defeat.
> 
> ...


Shut your piehole, fascist.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 30, 2021)

Ringtone 
Aren't you a nice piece of shit. 
Someone challenges you and out come the obligatory Republican rebuttal on queue. 

Yoy4e still paranoid about communists taking over the country but you elected a fascist in trump. You don't know the meaning if the dickhead.


----------



## Ringtone (Jul 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Ringtone
> Aren't you a nice piece of shit.
> Someone challenges you and out come the obligatory Republican rebuttal on queue.
> 
> Yoy4e still paranoid about communists taking over the country but you elected a fascist in trump. You don't know the meaning if the dickhead.



You're still running your fascist piehole?  Are you outside your mind?  Listen up, you statist whore, you mindless, brainwashed space cadet of a drooling leftist 'tard, pack your smack-talking, toe-jam-funk smellin' ass up and get it shipped to China.  You punk-ass slut.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 2, 2021)

Ringtone 
Thank you for you kind words but I won't be taking instructions from a brain dead filthy Republican. 
You're problem is you can't refute what I say be abuse you are besotted with hatred to the point you fabricate lies to suit your pathetic hate filled mouth. 

So settle down dickhead. I'm going no where and if you don't like it, you go somewhere. Preferably like eternity.


----------



## miketx (Jul 9, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Ringtone
> Thank you for you kind words but I won't be taking instructions from a brain dead filthy Republican.
> You're problem is you can't refute what I say be abuse you are besotted with hatred to the point you fabricate lies to suit your pathetic hate filled mouth.
> 
> So settle down dickhead. I'm going no where and if you don't like it, you go somewhere. Preferably like eternity.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 9, 2021)

miketx 
That silly pic vindicates what I said


----------



## miketx (Jul 18, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> miketx
> That silly pic vindicates what I said


Liar, YOU are a braying jackass.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 18, 2021)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Mostly peaceful"


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 18, 2021)

miketx said:


> Liar, YOU are a braying jackass.



I might be but you can't prove me wrong. 
That makes you the liar.


----------



## NoBueno (Jul 29, 2021)

It wasn't the right looting and burning cities last year.


----------



## Ringtone (Jul 30, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Ringtone
> Thank you for you kind words but I won't be taking instructions from a brain dead filthy Republican.
> You're problem is you can't refute what I say be abuse you are besotted with hatred to the point you fabricate lies to suit your pathetic hate filled mouth.
> 
> So settle down dickhead. I'm going no where and if you don't like it, you go somewhere. Preferably like eternity.


I laugh at you.  I open my mouth and guffaw . . . you statist whore.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Aug 9, 2021)

Race Burley said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody gets death threats and are victims of violence..nice of you to just point out the ones against conservatives.


----------



## miketx (Aug 28, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> Everybody gets death threats and are victims of violence..nice of you to just point out the ones against conservatives.


Lying demoroid.


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 14, 2021)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why I "carry" EVERYDAY.


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 14, 2021)

Erinwltr said:


> Go kill a peacock and a cat you dick.  Fuck off.


Go back down in your mama's basement. Dickhead.


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Oh the irony.  When you remember the slave days when Republican slave owners did more than threaten them.
> 
> Get it into context. Only recently the nuts at the capitol threatened to kill pence and Pelosi and not one if you hypocrites said a word. Shut up.


You have your parties backwards like your thinking. Pelosi is way past her expiration date, she would be no big loss.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 17, 2021)

miketx said:


> No people in America are sick of criminals attacking us and are going to defend ourself. We are sick of America hating scum trying to destroy us. Defending yourself and country is proper, but some people are either too stupid to understand that or don't want to understand and keep twisting and lying.


You know, on an unrelated--but similar note.  I noticed on AGT (LOL, America's Got Talent, no judges are American and many, if not most, acts are not Americans, misnomer?) this week, A Columbian act  was voted off and Sophia Vergara, made many Columbian "nationalist" remarks regarding their dismissal.  Are only non-Americans allowed to have national pride?  If an American were to make remarks like Howie Mandel (Canadian), Heidi Klum (Germany) and Simon Cowell (UK) make regularly, we would disparaged for being (fill in the blank) Nationalists.


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 18, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I might be but you can't prove me wrong.
> That makes you the liar.


what are you like 12 years old?


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 18, 2021)

TeeDub said:


> what are you like 12 years old?



Hell no.  I'm 13.  
Way above that.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Sep 26, 2021)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The church started this making people to be against people of a sexuality name. The left reacted. No one told them that we are made in God's image. No one said whatever you do unto whoever you are doing it unto the Lrd of Glory.  The church constantly said death to gays. Gays are saying what the church wanted for them, back to the republican party people. The left,  thinks they are doing a good thing, when they threaten people. The same thing was done to them. The people who are threatened, are not their name, thus think they are not human. Muslims think in the same way. They make the left to be even more militaristic in the way they think.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> The church started this making people to be against people of a sexuality name. The left reacted. No one told them that we are made in God's image. No one said whatever you do unto whoever you are doing it unto the Lrd of Glory.  The church constantly said death to gays. Gays are saying what the church wanted for them, back to the republican party people. The left,  thinks they are doing a good thing, when they threaten people. The same thing was done to them. The people who are threatened, are not their name, thus think they are not human. Muslims think in the same way. They make the left to be even more militaristic in the way they think.


He sort of buggered your pathetic excuses.  
Consider yourself done over and he never took a stitch off to do it. 
Lol


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> He sort of buggered your pathetic excuses.
> Consider yourself done over and he never took a stitch off to do it.
> Lol



One thing caused the other. Jesus will heal all things when  people look at Jesus who loves all, looking for his character in others.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> One thing caused the other. Jesus will heal all things when  people look at Jesus who loves all, looking for his character in others.


 
Yes of course he will. Can you ask him to start healing those  little children who have been molested by priests etc? 
The irony is, if the others he's looking for characters in, does he see himself in paedophile priests?? 

Have another go you hypocrit.


----------



## Mark Richard (Sep 27, 2021)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very curious to see what right-wing groups are doing to leftist groups or people. I want to see a list something like this from the left.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Sep 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes of course he will. Can you ask him to start healing those  little children who have been molested by priests etc?
> The irony is, if the others he's looking for characters in, does he see himself in paedophile priests??
> 
> Have another go you hypocrit.


Touching is not what is going on. What is going on went on with the Canaanites and other who were against Israel. It was child and baby sacrafice. The church wants us to used money, not gifting people with what they request. The church wants abortions, which is one kind of human sacrafice, and making people to be homeless, which is another kind of sacrafice. They want people to use animals in every which way, to make money, which is another form of sacrafice. Money makes people to ravage the earth to make money sacrificing the earth. People see  ghost towns resulting in peoples pursuit of money, not projecting that out to the whole earth. That is what Money will do, eventually. It will make the entier earth, to be a gigantic ghost town.  That is what will happen had people not let God's  Spirit into them who made free.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 7, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes of course he will. Can you ask him to start healing those  little children who have been molested by priests etc?
> The irony is, if the others he's looking for characters in, does he see himself in paedophile priests??
> 
> Have another go you hypocrit.


The hypocrite wants to be loved, refusing to love others, destroying them with their mouth. The church taught people to be hypocrites to pedo's, zoosexuals, furries of the furry Fandom, gays, and naked people, which is God's image. People who make art of nude young whatever are destroyed with the words of people.
Sexual touching is not the problem. What do want me to call you to wake you up?  The problem with the catholic church is the same as the Canaanites and Philistines and Moabites and Baal worshipers and they that worshiped Moloch. Baby and child sacrifices. Jesus is not in the catholic church. All of them had nothing to do with sex. Sodom's sin had nothing to do with sex. A part of Sodom sin was an over use of animal sacrafice. They vexed people with filthy conversation.  God got tired of it.
The others engaged in baby and child sacrifices. The church wants people to think Carnal is sex, when that word is about the mind. Fornication is not about sex. That too deals with what a person thinks. Sex is directing the mind away from baby sacrifice.  The church likes that better than child sacrafice, in the vatican, in rituals.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 7, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> The hypocrite wants to be loved, refusing to love others, destroying them with their mouth. The church taught people to be hypocrites to pedo's, zoosexuals, furries of the furry Fandom, gays, and naked people, which is God's image. People who make art of nude young whatever are destroyed with the words of people.
> Sexual touching is not the problem. What do want me to call you to wake you up?  The problem with the catholic church is the same as the Canaanites and Philistines and Moabites and Baal worshipers and they that worshiped Moloch. Baby and child sacrifices. Jesus is not in the catholic church. All of them had nothing to do with sex. Sodom's sin had nothing to do with sex. A part of Sodom sin was an over use of animal sacrafice. They vexed people with filthy conversation.  God got tired of it.
> The others engaged in baby and child sacrifices. The church wants people to think Carnal is sex, when that word is about the mind. Fornication is not about sex. That too deals with what a person thinks. Sex is directing the mind away from baby sacrifice.  The church likes that better than child sacrafice, in the vatican, in rituals.



You're fucked in the head. 
One minute you spreading the word.of God then suddenly your condemning it. 
What's the go.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Oct 7, 2021)

*All non-Progressives are persecuted!*  All non-Progressives on this board are in danger from Progressives.  All of us can be cancelled.

PS.  I still oppose guns!


----------



## Man of Ethics (Oct 7, 2021)

WillMunny said:


> Only 583?  I'll bet there's a lot more that haven't been officially recorded.  I know how violent *liberal animals* are.


Dissident Liberals -- Classical Liberals are victims of Totalitarian Left as much as Conservatives.


----------



## Concerned American (Oct 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> *All non-Progressives are persecuted!*  All non-Progressives on this board are in danger from Progressives.  All of us can be cancelled.
> 
> PS.  I still oppose guns!


Watch out for that rock or baseball bat--they could hit you in the head and kill you.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 10, 2021)

miketx said:


> I guess the libs are too busy threatening people to be concerned about this problem.


And getting their sweaty panties in a knot because American parents of school children are getting angry about how their children are being treated in school.


----------



## badbob85037 (Oct 11, 2021)

Correll said:


> You are a real piece of shit.


At least he will dry out, tun white and stop stinking unlike you


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 14, 2021)

GMCGeneral said:


> So much for the "tolerant" Left.  No wonder they are the enemy.


The only actual spike in violence in FBI statistics is right wingers going after days blacks Muslims and Asians. What a load of crap you people believe lol


----------



## hadit (Oct 15, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> The only actual spike in violence in FBI statistics is right wingers going after days blacks Muslims and Asians. What a load of crap you people believe lol


Wow, if I didn't know any better, I'd say you really believe that because you just keep repeating the same thing over and over.


----------



## miketx (Oct 15, 2021)

hadit said:


> Wow, if I didn't know any better, I'd say you really believe that because you just keep repeating the same thing over and over.


That's all the shill parrots know how to do.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2021)

miketx said:


> That's all the shill parrots know how to do.




Mmm, I initially read that as "shit parrots"...


I think that might be an excellent slur to start using against them. Because ALL they do, is "parrot" "shit".


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You're fucked in the head.
> One minute you spreading the word. of God then suddenly your condemning it.
> What's the go.


Condemning it? Where?  There are two kinds of judging. One was used by Christs enemies. Jesus used the other praising People, and judging rightly concerning people who wanted Jesus to be dead. God either saved Lot from being praised or saved Lot from being killed. Which one was it?


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 26, 2021)

Correll said:


> Mmm, I initially read that as "shit parrots"...
> 
> 
> I think that might be an excellent slur to start using against them. Because ALL they do, is "parrot" "shit".


What you sound like are people who mocked Elijah. You most certainly don't sound like Elijah. What did God save Lot from? Death or from being praised? The word in Genisis 19 - 9, KJV is sex? You go to court to have sex? Or is it to be judged by one person on a high place, thinking he is better than another, fooling himself? I am not copying anyone, accuser. Jesus said condemn, lest ye be lost? Jesus thought slur? A blasphemer will say yes. I am not talking about the 10 commandments that were meant for the Israelite's at that time.


----------



## Correll (Oct 27, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> What you sound like are people who mocked Elijah. You most certainly don't sound like Elijah. What did God save Lot from? Death or from being praised? The word in Genisis 19 - 9, KJV is sex? You go to court to have sex? Or is it to be judged by one person on a high place, thinking he is better than another, fooling himself? I am not copying anyone, accuser. Jesus said condemn, lest ye be lost? Jesus thought slur? A blasphemer will say yes. I am not talking about the 10 commandments that were meant for the Israelite's at that time.




When people are assholes to me, I am fine with calling them on it.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 27, 2021)

Correll said:


> When people are assholes to me, I am fine with calling them on it.


People need to be like Christ. Be damned one party or the other. That causes division. The division is abundantly known. People who were not assholes mocked Elijah? Have you any idea how Elijah talked? You cannot possibly match what Elijah said. You are a fool saying you are equal to that man of God. Devils made fun of him, even as you are making fun of me.


----------



## Correll (Oct 27, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> People need to be like Christ. Be damned one party or the other. That causes division. The division is abundantly known.




I've tried being nice to them in return. It did not work. It just let them control the narrative. 


I will stick to calling them on it. YOU can turn the other cheek. Let me know if that you see any positive feedback from that. I will remain open to hearing good news. That is the most I can give you.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 28, 2021)

Correll said:


> I've tried being nice to them in return. It did not work. It just let them control the narrative.
> 
> 
> I will stick to calling them on it. YOU can turn the other cheek. Let me know if that you see any positive feedback from that. I will remain open to hearing good news. That is the most I can give you.


There are people who pose as a Christian.  Muslims are more reasonably minded, willing to listen, than a stubborn fake Christian. People  need to know to talk to a Muslim. I know what to say, to get their attention. Turning the other cheek is a non violent response.  Violence, begets violence. Good news: There is a place unseen that is infinitely better than what is. Have patience waiting for it.


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 29, 2021)

Tell you what, Faun...if this investigation reveals a tenth of what the Benghazi investigations revealed then I'll apologize to you.  If it turns out to be the nothing burger that the "Russian Collusion" investigation was then you can apologize to me!


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 29, 2021)

Well let's start with Portland!  You've heard of it?


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 31, 2021)

God destroyed violent people. How can people know this, being like the people who God destroyed?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 31, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> God destroyed violent people. How can people know this, being like the people who God destroyed?


They'll know soon enough.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2021)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up fatty.

584


----------



## Correll (Nov 4, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shut up fatty.
> 
> 584


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2021)

Correll said:


> View attachment 560275


I thought it was funny. Miketx must have shot somebody, the way you are sucking on his butt.


----------



## Correll (Nov 4, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I thought it was funny. Miketx must have shot somebody, the way you are sucking on his butt.




Me ridiculing you, for talking tough online, is valid in isolation. Your weird take on it, is just more of you being an asshole. 

Online, where you feel safe doing so.


----------



## miketx (Nov 4, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I thought it was funny. Miketx must have shot somebody, the way you are sucking on his butt.


You are an idiot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2021)

Correll said:


> Me ridiculing you, for talking tough online, is valid in isolation. Your weird take on it, is just more of you being an asshole.
> 
> Online, where you feel safe doing so.


Haha, Mr. Sensitive is bleeding from his wherever, because I said shut up to a troll. Oh my. Get some vaginal sand remover, quickly!


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, Mr. Sensitive is bleeding from his wherever, because I said shut up to a troll. Oh my. Get some vaginal sand remover, quickly!




Fuck off and die.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 5, 2021)

Correll said:


> Fuck off and die.


Twice, if possible.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 5, 2021)

583?

That was just Mondays count, right? 


I was once told by a professor........
"_Intelligent people resort to facts to prove their arguments.  People who don't have the intelligence to back up their claims with facts, will always resort to violence, because they cannot prove their arguments_".


----------



## hadit (Nov 5, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, Mr. Sensitive is bleeding from his wherever, because I said shut up to a troll. Oh my. Get some vaginal sand remover, quickly!


Why, in today's woke culture, do liberals think that feminine characteristics are an insult? The only conclusion can be that misogyny is alive and well.


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2021)

hadit said:


> Why, in today's woke culture, do liberals think that feminine characteristics are an insult? The only conclusion can be that misogyny is alive and well.




See, if libs really gave any fucks about their STATED beliefs, your comment and comments like them, would hit like a ton of bricks as the libs realize that they have become that which they hate.


But, EVERY FUCKING TIME, libs instead just blow it off, with a confused air of, "why are you even talking about this"?


Because they know that their stated beliefs are bullshit and that everything they say is bullshit, so when you call them on it, they don't have feel anything.


----------



## hadit (Nov 5, 2021)

Correll said:


> See, if libs really gave any fucks about their STATED beliefs, your comment and comments like them, would hit like a ton of bricks as the libs realize that they have become that which they hate.
> 
> 
> But, EVERY FUCKING TIME, libs instead just blow it off, with a confused air of, "why are you even talking about this"?
> ...


You can't claim to love and respect women while attempting to insult someone by claiming they are acting like a woman.


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2021)

hadit said:


> You can't claim to love and respect women while attempting to insult someone by claiming they are acting like a woman.




Very true. They are all hypocritical assholes.


----------



## miketx (Nov 6, 2021)

The left attacks on conservatives is probably up to 450,000 by now.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 2, 2021)

You know, all a person would have to do is read these boards and compare the attacks on conservatives by liberals to the attacks on liberals by conservatives.

Conservatives are very vocal on these boards, and believe (as per their posts) that all libs should be lined up against a wall and shot, hung, or kicked out of the country.

Liberals on these boards don't seem to be as violent in their postings as the conservatives are.


----------



## miketx (Dec 2, 2021)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, all a person would have to do is read these boards and compare the attacks on conservatives by liberals to the attacks on liberals by conservatives.
> 
> Conservatives are very vocal on these boards, and believe (as per their posts) that all libs should be lined up against a wall and shot, hung, or kicked out of the country.
> 
> Liberals on these boards don't seem to be as violent in their postings as the conservatives are.


As always you lie.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 2, 2021)

miketex said:


> As always you lie.



Ain't no lie.  All a person has to do is read the boards, and they can see for themselves.  I see more conservatives calling for the killing of liberals than I see liberals calling for the killing of conservatives on these boards.  But, continue to ignore it and bury your head in the sand if that's what helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Bobob (Dec 26, 2021)

miketex said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure there are at least as many threats against "us" as there are to "you". Breitbart is your reference?? Gosh


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Stop making those fake threats then.


Garland stated on the tube just yesterday that these would be fully prosecuted.


----------



## miketx (Jan 13, 2022)

Correll said:


> Why do you talk like a retarded baby?


Because he's a retarded baby.


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 5, 2022)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it might just be legitimate political discourse, according to todays standards


----------



## bambu. (Feb 8, 2022)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the violent Left...one day something might be done about them by the media, cops, and govts.
Wouldn't hold your breath waiting.


----------



## miketx (Feb 8, 2022)

And it's getting worse.


----------



## beautress (Mar 10, 2022)

dudmuck said:


> it might just be legitimate political discourse, according to todays standards


You just defined the neighbor as guilty of assault, dudmuck.


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 10, 2022)

beautress said:


> You just defined the neighbor as guilty of assault, dudmuck.



GOP defined the neighbor as legitimate political discourse









						Republican party calls January 6 attack ‘legitimate political discourse’
					

Party censures Cheney and Kinzinger, the only Republicans on the Capitol attack House panel, as Pence says ‘Trump is wrong’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 14, 2022)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well MikeTX.....

THAT is the price of weakness.
A LOT of white folks gonna die.   Maybe even you or someone you know.  Coming soon.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 14, 2022)

Bobob said:


> I am sure there are at least as many threats against "us" as there are to "you". Breitbart is your reference?? Gosh



What an imbecile.
You equate "threats" from scared people who actually are getting killed.......
To those actually doing the killing.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 14, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Ain't no lie.  All a person has to do is read the boards, and they can see for themselves.  I see more conservatives calling for the killing of liberals than I see liberals calling for the killing of conservatives on these boards.  But, continue to ignore it and bury your head in the sand if that's what helps you sleep at night.



Conservatives are cowards.
They may "Call" for it....but the Left is DOING it.

BIG DIFFERENCE
Also, conservatives on this board are likely scared keyboard "warriors" just like the trolling liberals here are hypocritical liars or foreign agents.


----------



## Bobob (Mar 14, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> What an imbecile.
> You equate "threats" from scared people who actually are getting killed.......
> To those actually doing the killing.


You and your merry band  of tumphumpers are a very violent people, as indicated on Jan 6. Those so-called "scared people" sure have an odd way of showing it. "scared", my ass. Who are you kiddin?!


----------



## Correll (Mar 14, 2022)

Bobob said:


> You and your merry band  of tumphumpers are a very violent people, as indicated on Jan 6. Those so-called "scared people" sure have an odd way of showing it. "scared", my ass. Who are you kiddin?!




Our side did ONE riot, lead by a handful of people.  YOur side did HUNDREDS of riots, killing dozens and hurting and terrorizing who knows how many. 


You are a cowardly piece of shit, scared to own your hate.


----------



## miketx (Mar 14, 2022)

By now it's well over a thousand!


----------



## mamooth (Mar 14, 2022)

Here, we see the classic Nazi tactic now used so proudly by Americans conservatives. Declare that the Jews/liberals are the real violent ones, in order to justify even more fascist brownshirt violence against Jews/liberals.

What, you fascist brownshit shitstains didn't think it was obvious?

You conservatives need to bear in mind that you're being watched, closely, from both outside your groups, and from infiltrators inside. That's part of what I do. Step out of line and get actually get violent instead of just constantly talking about how much you want to kill all liberals, and you'll join your violent white supremacist pals in prison.


----------



## miketx (Mar 14, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Here, we see the classic Nazi tactic now used so proudly by Americans conservatives. Declare that the Jews/liberals are the real violent ones, in order to justify even more fascist brownshirt violence against Jews/liberals.
> 
> What, you fascist brownshit shitstains didn't think it was obvious?
> 
> You conservatives need to bear in mind that you're being watched, closely, from both outside your groups, and from infiltrators inside. That's part of what I do. Step out of line and get actually get violent instead of just constantly talking about how much you want to kill all liberals, and you'll join your violent white supremacist pals in prison.


Come get me, ya lying pos!


----------



## mamooth (Mar 14, 2022)

miketx said:


> Come get me, ya lying pos!


Don't project. Nobody's coming to "get" you. We're _watching_ you, and then reporting you to law enforcement, should you cross the line into violence.

If you're worried about law enforcement coming to "get" you, that implies that you _have_ done something that would warrant their attention, that you've moved from just bragging about wanting violence to actively planning violence. Is that the case?


----------



## Correll (Mar 14, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Here, we see the classic Nazi tactic now used so proudly by Americans conservatives. Declare that the Jews/liberals are the real violent ones, in order to justify even more fascist brownshirt violence against Jews/liberals.
> 
> What, you fascist brownshit shitstains didn't think it was obvious?
> ....




Mmm, yeah, sure, it is just a "tactic"... You fucking retarded asshole.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 14, 2022)

Correll said:


> Mmm, yeah, sure, it is just a "tactic"... You fucking retarded asshole.


Awww. Looks like another fascist is upset about how his plans for even more right-wing brownshirt violence are being thwarted by loyal Americans.

It's not complicated. Don't plot to violently destroy American democracy, and you won't end up in prison.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 14, 2022)

This beautiful Latina Republican was attacked


----------



## Correll (Mar 14, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Awww. Looks like another fascist is upset about how his plans for even more right-wing brownshirt violence are being thwarted by loyal Americans.
> 
> It's not complicated. Don't plot to violently destroy American democracy, and you won't end up in prison.




When a leftard asshole, like yourself, is a fucking asshole to people, it is a normal and healthy response for people to be rude back to you. 


That you pretend otherwise, is just you being a DISHONEST, fucking asshole. 


So, fuck you. 


BTW, I note that you ignored my PHOTO EVIDENCE of your side being the actual violent thugs, not our side. YOu are not only a fucking asshole, but a retard that can't defend their position AT ALL.


Here are some more examples of your side being the actual violent assholes.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 17, 2022)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Pro-Trump death threats prompt bills in 3 states to protect election workers
					

In Vermont, lawmakers are considering bills to make it easier to prosecute people who threaten election officials. In Maine, proposed legislation would stiffen penalties for such intimidation. In Washington, state senators voted this month to make threatening election workers a felony.




					www.reuters.com
				












						Trump Supporters Sending Death Threats to Election Workers Spark New Bills
					

Investigations have found that Trump supporters have sent more than 850 threatening messages to U.S. election officials since 2020.




					www.newsweek.com
				













						Texas man arrested for year-old death threats against Georgia election officials
					

Threats to election officials became increasingly common in the run-up to and aftermath of the 2020 election.




					www.politico.com
				












						"We are going to make you beg for mercy": America’s public servants face a wave of threats
					

The intimidation of poll workers, school administrators, and public health officials reveals a democracy rotting from within.




					www.vox.com
				












						Pro-Trump death threats prompt bills in 3 states to protect election workers
					

In Vermont, lawmakers are considering bills to make it easier to prosecute people who threaten election officials. In Maine, proposed legislation would stiffen penalties for such intimidation. In Washington, state senators voted this month to make threatening election workers a felony.




					www.reuters.com
				












						Death threats and doxxing: The outcomes of mask mandate and critical race theory fights at a Texas school board
					

The fight over race and how to deal with the pandemic has split the Fort Worth community, showcasing what’s being seen across the state and country.




					www.ksat.com
				












						School boards get death threats over race, gender, mask policies
					

Local school officials across the United States are being inundated with threats of violence and other hostile messages from anonymous harassers nationwide, fueled by rage over culture-war issues.




					www.reuters.com
				






			https://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article257594643.html
		










						'We know who you are - we will find you' Parents rage over masks
					

Tennessee anti maskers screamed abuse and threats at officials after a school board reinstated mandatory face mask rules Tuesday night.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/death-threats-online-abuse-police-protection-school-board-members-face-dark-new-reality/2021/11/09/db007706-37fe-11ec-9bc4-86107e7b0ab1_story.html
		










						School Board leader tells of death threats after vaccine mandate vote
					

Clark County School Board President Linda Cavazos says she has received threats following the board’s decision last week to move forward with mandating COVID-19 vaccinations for employees.




					www.reviewjournal.com
				












						Nevada man charged with threatening state election worker
					

U.S. federal agents arrested a Nevada man for threatening a state election worker last year and telling her she was going to die for stealing the 2020 presidential election from Donald Trump.




					www.reuters.com
				












						Nevada man indicted for calling secretary of state's office and telling election workers they were 'all going to die'
					

Prosecutors said Friday that Gjergi Juncaj, who also went by other aliases, called the Nevada Secretary of State's office four times the day after the Capitol riot and threatened staffers.




					www.insider.com
				












						FBI arrests man after Nevada election worker gets death threats: ‘You are all going to die’
					

Gjergi Luke Juncaj, 50, was indicted Jan. 19 on four federal counts of making threatening phone calls following the Jan. 6, 2021, U.S. Capitol riots.



					www.rgj.com
				












						Video of woman's tirade after refusing to wear a mask in Trader Joe's goes viral
					

Bystanders over the weekend at a Trader Joe's in North Hollywood filmed a woman's tirade after she refused to wear a mask while shopping.




					abcnews.go.com
				





EDIT:

_December 18, 2017__: Eminem song ‘Framed’ plots assassination of Ivanka Trump_

lmao


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Pro-Trump death threats prompt bills in 3 states to protect election workers
> 
> 
> In Vermont, lawmakers are considering bills to make it easier to prosecute people who threaten election officials. In Maine, proposed legislation would stiffen penalties for such intimidation. In Washington, state senators voted this month to make threatening election workers a felony.
> ...




So.... to counter pictures of shit burning and people bleeding, you post reports of PHONE CALLS?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Mar 21, 2022)

Correll said:


> So.... to counter pictures of shit burning


The Chauvin fires are out. White Christian Nationalists failed on Jan6 to overturn multicultural America’s choice for President. We have a decent human being in the White House restoring dignity and competent governing even for justice, freedom and democracy haters like you.


----------



## BackAgain (Apr 10, 2022)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> People in American society are ready to kill each other over political differences.


Not like Europe and the MidEast where the “ready to kill” thing is over more important differences like religion and ethnicity and plots of land and where mere “political differences” have never led to murder or war?


----------



## miketx (Apr 10, 2022)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> People in American society are ready to kill each other over political differences.


Stop lying!


----------



## beautress (Apr 13, 2022)

miketx said:


> Looks like there will be even more violence from the crime party now, what with the libstains in the northwest allowing it go unpunished.


I think the communists in this country will have hell to pay before too much longer. That's quite a list, but thanks for posting it, Mr. miketx..


----------



## mamooth (Apr 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> I think the communists in this country will have hell to pay before too much longer.


So you're threatening to murder the Trump cult commie ratfuks here?

I don't agree. Prison for the large numbers of extremely violent Trump cult traitors, sure. They deserve that, but we'll let law enforcement handle it instead of going vigilante. Fascist brownshirt terrorism is entirely a conservative tactic.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2022)

mamooth said:


> So you're threatening to murder the Trump cult commie ratfuks here?
> 
> I don't agree. Prison for the large numbers of extremely violent Trump cult traitors, sure. They deserve that, but we'll let law enforcement handle it instead of going vigilante. Fascist brownshirt terrorism is entirely a conservative tactic.




Violent trump supporters? We have ONE riot to our side, while you people have hundreds. 


ANTIFA and BLM are teh brownshirts of today, not us. You seem very ignorant of how the brownshirts actually operated.

Hint. Having people arrested for defending themselves? CLASSIC BROWNSHIRT MOVE.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 22, 2022)

Correll said:


> Violent trump supporters? We have ONE riot to our side, while you people have hundreds.


Standard fascism, faking stories the other side of being violent to justify your own ongoing brownshirt violence campaign. If this was 1933 Germany, you'd be telling everyone about the violence from the Jews justified attacking Jews.

We liberals always condemn all violence, even in the face of constant conservative violence. That makes us morally superior to you in so many ways. We don't lie about violence, we don't engage in violence, and we don't recommend violence.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Standard fascism, faking stories the other side of being violent to justify your own ongoing brownshirt violence campaign. If this was 1933 Germany, you'd be telling everyone about the violence from the Jews justified attacking Jews.
> 
> We liberals always condemn all violence, even in the face of constant conservative violence. That makes us morally superior to you in so many ways. We don't lie about violence, we don't engage in violence, and we don't recommend violence.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 22, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Standard fascism, faking stories the other side of being violent to justify your own ongoing brownshirt violence campaign. If this was 1933 Germany, you'd be telling everyone about the violence from the Jews justified attacking Jews.
> 
> We liberals always condemn all violence, even in the face of constant conservative violence. That makes us morally superior to you in so many ways. We don't lie about violence, we don't engage in violence, and we don't recommend violence.


You're so full of shit your breath stinks.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 22, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> You're so full of shit your breath stinks.


Good. It's starting to dawn on your that acting like a Nazi is _bad_. We'll take what progress we can get.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 22, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Good. It's starting to dawn on your that acting like a Nazi is _bad_. We'll take what progress we can get.


You need a mental ward.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Apr 23, 2022)

Correll said:


> We have ONE riot to our side, while you people have hundreds.


Correll is comparing Trump’s self-coup RepublIcan led and financed “riot” to random criminal “riots” that have zero connection to any Democratic politician or group. Correll  is therefore a liar.



*GOP lawmakers plotted with White House to prevent Joe Biden from taking office: Mark Meadows aide*​​According to a report from Politico, a late court filing on Friday showed that a former aide to ex-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows has pointed the finger at multiple GOP lawmakers who were strategizing with Donald Trump's administration on ways to keep Joe Biden from assuming the presidency.​​







						GOP lawmakers plotted with White House to prevent Joe Biden from taking office: Mark Meadows aide
					

According to a report from Politico, a late court filing on Friday showed that a former aide to ex-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows has pointed the finger at multiple GOP lawmakers who were strategizing with Donald Trump's administration on ways to keep Joe Biden from assuming the...




					www.rawstory.com
				


​According to the report, "The new evidence underscores the expansive cast of elected Republicans who had ultimately enlisted themselves in Trump’s last-ditch effort to cling to power. *Members traded theories about ways to push then-Vice President Mike Pence to single-handedly stop Biden’s election, *they parried with the White House Counsel’s Office on the uboundaries of the law regarding presidential electors, and they met directly with Pence’s staff to encourage him to take direct action on Jan. 6, when Congress convened to count electoral votes.​​


----------



## miketx (Apr 24, 2022)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Correll is comparing Trump’s self-coup RepublIcan led and financed “riot” to random criminal “riots” that have zero connection to any Democratic politician or group. Correll  is therefore a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liar.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Apr 24, 2022)

miketx said:


> Liar.


Where did I Lie? Can you cite it? If not Yiu have no point.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2022)

The left have always been violent fucks.........Nothing new here.

But very nice list to throw at the assholes.


----------



## miketx (Apr 24, 2022)

mamooth said:


> We liberals always condemn all violence,


After you participate or before? All you lying vermin need to be air dropped into the southern ocean.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2022)

Unequal justice under the law...........BS DA from the leftist shithole Denver now.

Shot a man and all he had was a non lethal.  Typical leftist scum protecting their own.........EVEN WHEN THEY KILL.


----------



## miketx (Apr 24, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Pro-Trump death threats prompt bills in 3 states to protect election workers
> 
> 
> In Vermont, lawmakers are considering bills to make it easier to prosecute people who threaten election officials. In Maine, proposed legislation would stiffen penalties for such intimidation. In Washington, state senators voted this month to make threatening election workers a felony.
> ...


People that rig elections need to be executed. Of course after they are found guilty.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 24, 2022)

miketx said:


> People that rig elections need to be executed. Of course after they are found guilty.



Why is it that so many conservatives advocate killing those who don't agree with them, or do things they think are wrong (even without sufficient evidence)?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Why is it that so many conservatives advocate killing those who don't agree with them, or do things they think are wrong (even without sufficient evidence)?


LOL

Show me all those violent conservatives............lmao.

Your side are freaking BARBARIANS.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 24, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> Show me all those violent conservatives............lmao.
> 
> Your side are freaking BARBARIANS.



All you have to do is read the many posts by conservatives on here who advocate killing liberals and Dems.  Yes, many conservatives (even on this board) advocate the killing or removal of those they don't agree with.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> All you have to do is read the many posts by conservatives on here who advocate killing liberals and Dems.  Yes, many conservatives (even on this board) advocate the killing or removal of those they don't agree with.


Lmao.  The video shows your party.  What video do you have?  A fake Viking and a Fite Extinguisher?  Lol


----------



## miketx (Apr 24, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lmao.  The video shows your party.  What video do you have?  A fake Viking and a Fite Extinguisher?  Lol


Duck dynasty and a wookie.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 24, 2022)

miketx said:


> After you participate or before? All you lying vermin need to be air dropped into the southern ocean.


I see you're quite violent and psychotic today. Needless to say, no other conservative here will criticize you for that, because they're almost as violent as you are. They're just a bit smarter about hiding it.

The old Nazis faked stories of violent Jews to justify their psychotic lust for brownshirt terrorist violence against Jews.

The new Nazis -- Republicans like mike -- fake stories of violent liberals to justify their psychotic lust for more brownshirt terrorist violence against liberals.

Fascism never dies. Each new generation of patriots has to fight a new generation of violent fascists like mike.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 24, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lmao.  The video shows your party.


You won't criticize mike's calls for mass murder of liberals. That's because you're just like him, a violent psychotic Nazi ratfuk.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You won't criticize mike's calls for mass murder of liberals. That's because you're just like him, a violent psychotic Nazi ratfuk.


Like your side's Burn Loot and Murder Club.........Mostly Peaceful my ass.............STFU leftist.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 24, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Like your side's Burn Loot and Murder Club.........Mostly Peaceful my ass.............STFU leftist.


And still no condemnation of your side's constant calls for genocide of liberals. Because you support such things.

I don't have to ask if you stroke yourself as you dream of murdering liberals. Everyone knows you do. You're not just violent, you're a violent perv.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And still no condemnation of your side's constant calls for genocide of liberals. Because you support such things.
> 
> I don't have to ask if you stroke yourself as you dream of murdering liberals. Everyone knows you do. You're not just violent, you're a violent perv.


You are your kind are a Cancer on this country..............We are firing back and NOT VIOLENTLY YET.........

Your side has NO NOBEL GROUND to stand on with what you have done in this country.

Go play in Traffic.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 24, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> You are your kind are a Cancer on this country..............We are firing back and NOT VIOLENTLY YET.........


And the Nazis said they had to attack the Jews in self-defense.

Fascist tactics never change.



eagle1462010 said:


> Go play in Traffic.


You no doubt orgasmed while typing that. Violent psychos are like that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And the Nazis said they had to attack the Jews in self-defense.
> 
> Fascist tactics never change.
> 
> ...


You are a board troll...........And your side has a problem..........More and more Americans are tired of your sorry asses............Keep up the good work MOONBAT.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 24, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I see you're quite violent and psychotic today. Needless to say, no other conservative here will criticize you for that, because they're almost as violent as you are. They're just a bit smarter about hiding it.
> 
> The old Nazis faked stories of violent Jews to justify their psychotic lust for brownshirt terrorist violence against Jews.
> 
> ...


What type of bike lock do you prefer to bring to ANTIFA riots? Do you like the Kryptonite lock, or are you a traditionalist, and prefer the old-school padlock on a chain?


----------



## August West (Apr 25, 2022)

miketx said:


> People that rig elections need to be executed. Of course after they are found guilty.


How about elected officials who try to extort election favors from foreign leaders? 8 patriots testified against him. That`s good enough for me. I`d be satisfied if he just left the country, never to return.


----------



## badbob85037 (May 13, 2022)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't blame me. I have never voted for a democRat


----------



## easyt65 (May 19, 2022)

In the wake of all of these mass shootings many Democrats are pushing for social media to be monitored and anyone deemed to be a potential threat to be out on a list, all of their weapons confiscated, etc...

I am almost tempted to agree to this - 

At every Antifa, BLM, and Pro-abortion rally, violent protest, crowd of violent, USSC Justice-intimidating literally thousands of liberal extremists would be rounded up, their names/information would be collected, put on a list, their guns confiscated, their bombs and bomb-making materials confiscated, their 'manifestos' seized, etc...

But who am I kidding, right?!  None of this would apply to liberals, liberals would be put in charge and only Consetvatives would be targeted.


----------



## miketx (May 19, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> But who am I kidding, right?! None of this would apply to liberals, liberals would be put in charge and only Consetvatives would be targeted.


Spot on!


----------



## surada (Jun 13, 2022)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow you can see why Trump lost reelection.. people just hate him.


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Wow you can see why Trump lost reelection.. people just hate him.


No, the election was stolen with the help of communists like you.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 20, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Unequal justice under the law...........BS DA from the leftist shithole Denver now.
> 
> Shot a man and all he had was a non lethal.  Typical leftist scum protecting their own.........EVEN WHEN THEY KILL.



If that person with the pepper spray (or non lethal as you called it) had been a "leftist", and the security person had been guarding a conservative gathering, you would have said the leftist scum got what they deserved for inciting violence at a peaceful gathering and it was good the person with the pepper spray was shot before they could do even more damage.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 21, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> If that person with the pepper spray (or non lethal as you called it) had been a "leftist", and the security person had been guarding a conservative gathering, you would have said the leftist scum got what they deserved for inciting violence at a peaceful gathering and it was good the person with the pepper spray was shot before they could do even more damage.


As you ignore that the guy with the gun initiated contact.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 21, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> As you ignore that the guy with the gun initiated contact.



Read the article.  Both men got into a heated argument, then the man sprayed the security guard with pepper spray.  The guard then drew his gun and shot the guy with the pepper spray.  Nope, the guy with the pepper spray initiated the situation when he sprayed the security guard.  Like I said, if the political situation of both people had been reversed, you would be saying the leftist got what he deserved for spraying the security guard.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 21, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Read the article.  Both men got into a heated argument, then the man sprayed the security guard with pepper spray.  The guard then drew his gun and shot the guy with the pepper spray.  Nope, the guy with the pepper spray initiated the situation when he sprayed the security guard.  Like I said, if the political situation of both people had been reversed, you would be saying the leftist got what he deserved for spraying the security guard.


Lets say it was an argument between me and you.  You use peper on me which is non.lethal so I can just Shoot you dead. 

Pepper spray is not assault with a deadly weapon


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 21, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lets say it was an argument between me and you.  You use peper on me which is non.lethal so I can just Shoot you dead.
> 
> Pepper spray is not assault with a deadly weapon



Who is the security guard in this situation, and what protocols has the person who is the security guard been given?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 21, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Who is the security guard in this situation, and what protocols has the person who is the security guard been given?


Media bs security guard.  He usnt the police and used lethal force against non lethal spray.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 21, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Media bs security guard.  He usnt the police and used lethal force against non lethal spray.



So, do you have a copy of the protocols the security guard was supposed to follow, and when they were and weren't allowed to use lethal force?  Like I said before, if this was a conservative security guard who had been pepper sprayed by a liberal protestor, you'd be saying that the protester got what they deserved and shouldn't have assaulted the security person.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 21, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> So, do you have a copy of the protocols the security guard was supposed to follow, and when they were and weren't allowed to use lethal force?  Like I said before, if this was a conservative security guard who had been pepper sprayed by a liberal protestor, you'd be saying that the protester got what they deserved and shouldn't have assaulted the security person.


Long winded bs.  He killed the guy who didnt havelethal anything.  And why the hell did the security bs guard have words to begin with?

If this had been a blm protester you wouldnt be saying this.


----------



## miketx (Sep 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Long winded bs.  He killed the guy who didnt havelethal anything.  And why the hell did the security bs guard have words to begin with?
> 
> If this had been a blm protester you wouldnt be saying this.


He's just another lying nazi.


----------



## miketx (Sep 2, 2022)

Here's the latest threat against conservatives.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> Here's the latest threat against conservatives.


Jebuz Fuking Krist.  You're still a flamming Idiot?

What TF.  Buy Costco stale bread and choke to death.  F-uking A Hole.


----------



## miketx (Sep 2, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Jebuz Fuking Krist.  You're still a flamming Idiot?
> 
> What TF.  Buy Costco stale bread and choke to death.  F-uking A Hole.


Die commie.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> Die commie.


LOL!  I'll live to piss on your grave,  hateful fuck that you are.   You and your peacocks can piss off.  Fucking Idiot.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 2, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> LOL!  I'll live to piss on your grave,  hateful fuck that you are.   You and your peacocks can piss off.  Fucking Idiot.


Tsk, tsk, tsk.  Why are you so triggered?  Did you not get laid today?


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 2, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk.  Why are you so triggered?  Did you not get laid today?


Nothing more than an observation and a simple comment.  Getting laid has nothing to do with this.   Hell, even Mikey knows this.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 3, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk.  Why are you so triggered?  Did you not get laid today?


Today?  Try "this year".


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 4, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Today?  Try "this year".


"this year".

Try "ever."  

Dipshit.  Fuk off.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 4, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> "this year".
> 
> Try "ever."
> 
> Dipshit.  Fuk off.


Never been laid, eh?  Sucks to be you.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 4, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Never been laid, eh?  Sucks to be you.


LOL!  Nope.  Sucks to be you.   I'm an Ass Hound.  I get it every where.  FU.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 4, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> LOL!  Nope.  Sucks to be you.   I'm an Ass Hound.  I get it every where.  FU.


Are you a confused fudge packer?


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Are you a confused fudge packer?


He is. He packs that fudge all the time. But I heard sometimes he's a switch hitter!


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 5, 2022)

miketx said:


> He is. He packs that fudge all the time. But I heard sometimes he's a switch hitter!


I think he must be trans--he is using a girl's name.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> I'm an Ass Hound.  I get it every where.  FU.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 9, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I think he must be trans--he is using a girl's name.


As a given name, *Erin is used for both sexes*, 

U never stop being dumb.

Kill a peacock, idiot.


----------



## miketx (Sep 9, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> As a given name, *Erin is used for both sexes*,
> 
> U never stop being dumb.
> 
> Kill a peacock, idiot.


Thank you ma'am.


----------



## beautress (Sep 9, 2022)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we should move the Capitol to a more central place in the United States to cut down on fossil fuels needed to power electric cars etc. We have the perfect place called Washington on the Brazos. And bad manners are not allowed in Texas. It has a really nice museum there, too.


----------



## beautress (Sep 9, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Stop making those fake threats then.


What false threats?


miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





#1 Wants to have Kavanaugh murdered.
The school only spanked her hands by putting her on leave.
What she is teaching her children is violence.
If I were a parent, I'd inform the school murder stalking
taught by a teacher to her students should result in firing, revocation
of her teaching credentials, and her contributing to the delinquency 
of minor children, and damage to a Supreme Court Justice.
Her offenses are so odious she should be serving life 
in a Federal Prison, no parole.​


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 10, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> As a given name, *Erin is used for both sexes*,
> 
> U never stop being dumb.
> 
> Kill a peacock, idiot.


For those that can't spell Aaron


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 11, 2022)

Dictionary
Definitions from Oxford Languages · Learn more





Er·in
/ˈerən/
Learn to pronounce

_noun_


archaic or poetic/literary name for Ireland.


----------



## miketx (Sep 11, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Dictionary
> Definitions from Oxford Languages · Learn more
> 
> 
> ...


Girls name. Girly boi.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 11, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> For those that can't spell Aaron


You got him/her/it beat there, CA.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 17, 2022)

miketx said:


> Girls name. Girly boi.


LOL!  Nope.  You wouldn't know a bitch if she slapped you in your dumb Redneck face.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 17, 2022)

miketx said:


> Girls name. Girly boi.


You have to be the most Idiotic Person on the face of the Earth.  Go shoot some peacocks.  Beat your children and wife.  
Please plant some Venus flytraps that will digest you.  Leave this planet.


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> You have to be the most Idiotic Person on the face of the Earth.  Go shoot some peacocks.  Beat your children and wife.
> Please plant some Venus flytraps that will digest you.  Leave this planet.


Poor little butthurt traitor. Does your mommy know you're a Chinese spy?


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> LOL!  Nope.  You wouldn't know a bitch if she slapped you in your dumb Redneck face.


Poor butthurt Chinaman. Fail.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

Meanwhile in the real world, the only spike in violence in FBI statistics has been right wing attacks on Jews blacks gays and Muslims since trump got started, and the rate doubles whenever trump has a rally. You people are out of control nutso, and there is nothing on the democratic side anywhere near. You people believe in election fraud and vaccine fraud and global warming fraud, the only people so misinformed in the world.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

miketx said:


> Poor little butthurt traitor. Does your mommy know you're a Chinese spy?


Seriously what the hell is wrong with you? Change the channel, try reality and actual news media. I don't care what, anything but fox and Internet nut jobs, Internet nut job.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> I wish one of these Moon Bats wouold threaten me in real life.  I would go "Tulsa" on their sorry ass.


Totally brainwashed hater, everything you know is wrong. No hillary fraud, election fraud vax fraud global warming fraud or any of the other crap you get on the Internet nut job network...


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 8, 2022)

GMCGeneral said:


> So much for the "tolerant" Left.  No wonder they are the enemy.


An astute observation GMCGeneral. It’s been said many times on the board that the current mess of the Democrat party is nothing in comparison to what it was formerly. Due to constant drum beats by liberal mags and rags (large majority are rags in mags clothing like CNN) thuggish groups of individuals feel emboldened to openly threaten the lives of others.

There was a time when I believed that opening a dialogue and listening to their concerns could resolve a few disputes. Not the case. Any attempt to negotiate in any way is taken as a defeat by the left, they will not budge and they expect more.

Similar to a kid throwing a tantrum in the store (we’ve all seen these kids) and the mom’s response is giving in and giving the kid candy. The kid learns his fit works and throws a fit every time they’re at the store, expecting more and more. There is no negotiating with leftist mentality, their position is to take ALL or nobody will have anything. We are seeing this played out across the states daily.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> An astute observation GMCGeneral. It’s been said many times on the board that the current mess of the Democrat party is nothing in comparison to what it was formerly. Due to constant drum beats by liberal mags and rags (large majority are rags in mags clothing like CNN) thuggish groups of individuals feel emboldened to openly threaten the lives of others.
> 
> There was a time when I believed that opening a dialogue and listening to their concerns could resolve a few disputes. Not the case. Any attempt to negotiate in any way is taken as a defeat by the left, they will not budge and they expect more.
> 
> Similar to a kid throwing a tantrum in the store (we’ve all seen these kids) and the mom’s response is giving in and giving the kid candy. The kid learns his fit works and throws a fit every time they’re at the store, expecting more and more. There is no negotiating with leftist mentality, their position is to take ALL or nobody will have anything. We are seeing this played out across the states daily.


Blah blah blah, brainwashed functional moron. Conservative common sense is no sense at all.

Meanwhile in the real world, the only spike in violence in FBI statistics has been right wing attacks on Jews blacks gays and Muslims since trump got started, and the rate doubles whenever trump has a rally. You people are out of control nutso, and there is nothing on the democratic side anywhere near. You people believe in election fraud and vaccine fraud and global warming fraud, the only people so misinformed in the world.


----------



## Concerned American (Oct 8, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> Blah blah blah, brainwashed functional moron. Conservative common sense is no sense at all.
> 
> Meanwhile in the real world, the only spike in violence in FBI statistics has been right wing attacks on Jews blacks gays and Muslims since trump got started, and the rate doubles whenever trump has a rally. You people are out of control nutso, and there is nothing on the democratic side anywhere near. You people believe in election fraud and vaccine fraud and global warming fraud, the only people so misinformed in the world.


LINK IT MORON OR STFU


----------



## miketx (Oct 8, 2022)

Kilroy2 said:


> Called for Nancy Pelosi to be executed for treason.


Right after her trial.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 8, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> Blah blah blah, brainwashed functional moron. Conservative common sense is no sense at all.
> 
> Meanwhile in the real world, the only spike in violence in FBI statistics has been right wing attacks on Jews blacks gays and Muslims since trump got started, and the rate doubles whenever trump has a rally. You people are out of control nutso, and there is nothing on the democratic side anywhere near. You people believe in election fraud and vaccine fraud and global warming fraud, the only people so misinformed in the world.


I am a libertarian- get it right or don’t get it at all, your choice. I do support most conservatives on the board, however, because they demonstrate a different mindset compared to leftist representatives and liberal posters. Liberal representatives on this board have consistently supported authoritarian federal control over states rights, personal medical decisions, and parental rights, just to name three of many areas of control. Leftist voters want to rule over what everyone can and cannot do, say, and many leftists appear to be willing to take that into controlling thoughts. No thanks to fascist policies.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I am a libertarian- get it right or don’t get it at all, your choice. I do support most conservatives on the board, however, because they demonstrate a different mindset compared to leftist representatives and liberal posters. Liberal representatives on this board have consistently supported authoritarian federal control over states rights, personal medical decisions, and parental rights, just to name three of many areas of control. Leftist voters want to rule over what everyone can and cannot do, say, and many leftists appear to be willing to take that into controlling thoughts. No thanks to fascist policies.


U support conservatives on the board because you are another brainwashed conservative who believes in election fraud and God knows what else. so you support outlawing all abortions I suppose and marijuana and all drugs and don't wanna tax the rich or giant corporations their fair share and don't believe in healthcare daycare cheaper college and training like every other modern country has had for years?. Great job! At any rate that is what you are going to vote for as a good libertarian republican lol. It's not your fault you are totally misinformed. Try journalism which is what people have been trying to perfect since the invention of the printing press and now you guys believe in garbage propaganda. Absolutely wonderful...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I am a libertarian- get it right or don’t get it at all, your choice. I do support most conservatives on the board, however, because they demonstrate a different mindset compared to leftist representatives and liberal posters. Liberal representatives on this board have consistently supported authoritarian federal control over states rights, personal medical decisions, and parental rights, just to name three of many areas of control. Leftist voters want to rule over what everyone can and cannot do, say, and many leftists appear to be willing to take that into controlling thoughts. No thanks to fascist policies.


You support candidates who will do away with the freedoms of abortions drugs all kinds of things, it is the right that wants to outlaw all kinds of things. I don't know what the heck you people go on about really- nobody was forced to take a vaccine by the government no matter how many times you are told they were for example.... Everyone should be vaccinated for polio and for smallpox whatever... vaccinations are incredibly safe and the crap that GOP propaganda goes on about is a disaster. That people believe around the world. Great job! Go Kansas!! lol


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 8, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> U support conservatives on the board because you are another brainwashed conservative who believes in election fraud and God knows what else. so you support outlawing all abortions I suppose and marijuana and all drugs and don't wanna tax the rich or giant corporations their fair share and don't believe in healthcare daycare cheaper college and training like every other modern country has had for years?. Great job! At any rate that is what you are going to vote for as a good libertarian republican lol. It's not your fault you are totally misinformed. Try journalism which is what people have been trying to perfect since the invention of the printing press and now you guys believe in garbage propaganda. Absolutely wonderful...


Remaining uninformed is your choice I see. Every sentence of your last post contains false assumptions about me so you are wasting board space. I’m making the effort to limit my participation in wasting board space and have no need to prove or disprove any of your false statements to you. Read my past posts to present factual evidence of anything you claim. Please try


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

miketx said:


> Right after her trial.


No one is going to trial with your evidence because they are all lies and that would be a crime in itself. lol. Same reason trump always loses in court. All he can do is try and stall forever doesn't work so good in Washington DC lol


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Remaining uninformed is your choice I see. Every sentence of your last post contains false assumptions about me so you are wasting board space. I’m making the effort to limit my participation in wasting board space and have no need to prove or disprove any of your false statements to you. Read my past posts to present factual evidence of anything you claim. Please try


I now say you support candidates who will do that all that stuff. Because you will quibble with every detail while you believe that the Democrats stole the election which is believing every conspiracy theory about our great public servants that it's ridiculous. Everyone else in the world believes your Trump type theories are insane period end of story. So how about those bills? Cheerio.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Remaining uninformed is your choice I see. Every sentence of your last post contains false assumptions about me so you are wasting board space. I’m making the effort to limit my participation in wasting board space and have no need to prove or disprove any of your false statements to you. Read my past posts to present factual evidence of anything you claim. Please try


again you vote republican so you support all those things end of story. Pretty silly stuff.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> LINK IT MORON OR STFU


How bout you STFU, BFM? lol, hater dupe.


Hate crimes increased 226% in places Trump held a campaign …​


			https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-campaign...
		

US counties where President Donald* Trump* held a campaign* rally* saw a 226% increase in reported hate crimes over similar counties that did not hold a* rally,* political scientists at the …


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 8, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> again you vote republican so you support all those things end of story. Pretty silly stuff.


More assumptions out of the windbag, zero evidence given. Move along slug, you’re wasting everyone’s time. This is my last response to you so save it for some unknowing new poster.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> More assumptions out of the windbag, zero evidence given. Move along slug, you’re wasting everyone’s time. This is my last response to you so save it for some unknowing new poster.


WTH? LOL

Hate crimes increased 226% in places Trump held a campaign …​


			https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-campaign...
		

US counties where President Donald* Trump* held a campaign* rally* saw a 226% increase in reported hate crimes over similar counties that did not hold a* rally,* political scientists at the …


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> More assumptions out of the windbag, zero evidence given. Move along slug, you’re wasting everyone’s time. This is my last response to you so save it for some unknowing new poster.


I already linked to everything. Your BS about violence by Democrats is absolutely ridiculous just garbage propaganda repeated a million times by conspiracy nuts on the Internet and Tucker and Sean I suppose...

FBI Reports Spikes in Anti-Muslim, Anti-Semitic Incidents​








						FBI Reports Spikes in Anti-Muslim, Anti-Semitic Incidents
					

Though Jews remain the most frequent victims in America of hate crimes based on religion, the number of incidents against Muslims surged in 2015, according to newly released data from the FBI.




					sojo.net
				



Nov 16, 2016 Though Jews remain the most frequent victims in America of hate crimes based on religion, the number of incidents against Muslims 




there are a million of these and no it is not a conspiracy of FBI DOJ and every court and judge in the country....


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Remaining uninformed is your choice I see. Every sentence of your last post contains false assumptions about me so you are wasting board space. I’m making the effort to limit my participation in wasting board space and have no need to prove or disprove any of your false statements to you. Read my past posts to present factual evidence of anything you claim. Please try


you already admitted you believe the election was stolen because of some comment by some fox idiot pundit at 4:00 o'clock in the morning lol. Just believing the election was stolen against all evidence and everything to the contrary with absolutely no evidence for your views, you are a conspiracy nut sorry about your luck run away now


----------



## Concerned American (Oct 8, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> WTH? LOL
> 
> Hate crimes increased 226% in places Trump held a campaign …​
> 
> ...


Why don't you just quote the Onion.  BI is like quoting the BB.


----------



## miketx (Oct 10, 2022)

miketx said:


> I wonder how many more threats have been made by the crime party since the OP?


Probably over 6 million by now.


----------



## The Duke (Oct 10, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Go kill a peacock and a cat you dick.  Fuck off.


That's me, not mike, you fuckin' retard.

I haven't ..wait..yes I have, oh that was so bad. ALL the fellers were there, too.

I never killed a peacock. But hey, if times get bad, I bet they'd taste pretty good. 

As for cats, yeah, I killed a feral cat that came around and was out to kill the oldest cat in the yard right then and there. I was just toting a heavy item out of the house on a dolly and I saw that and next thing I know I'm 3/4 of the way across the yard with a shovel in 1 hand bringing it down on this cat's head. It was fucked up, floppin' around with its head smashed and in pain. Ran and got a .22 and the 1st shot I missed but the next one put it to rest. The whole situation was fucked up, and all the boys were there helping me on a project. 

They all heard the clang of the shovel and saw the cat floppin' around and everything. 

Just realized the benefit of all that a minute ago when I petted the old girl and she purred. It was worth it. She's my cat. It's her yard, well, back then she was sharing with a couple others, but it's all hers now.
The oldest cat is the only one left, it's kinda weird. All her children have died or something happened and she's still kickin'. I can see her right now surveying her Queendom in the middle of the yard.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 10, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> you already admitted you believe the election was stolen because of some comment by some fox idiot pundit at 4:00 o'clock in the morning lol. Just believing the election was stolen against all evidence and everything to the contrary with absolutely no evidence for your views, you are a conspiracy nut sorry about your luck run away now


I had forgotten you wrote that fable Franco… “fabling telling Franco” it’s kind of catchy. I have more time on my hands now to respond.

I never said anything about watching Fox much less some 4 o’clock report. You got the time wrong anyway; the cheating happened at 2 AM and it wasn’t what anyone said it’s what I watched firsthand- no need for any middleman’s interpretation.

The great divider of all people at all times possible, aka the liberal media, owns you and everyone else who believes their false headlines. Leftist agenda: to inflame all social and geographical divisions to play politics, hell, they want to call the shots with national elections and couldn’t care less about factual reports. Our current puppet Biden is what CNN refers to as a stable leader? LOL Stable compared to a broomstick perhaps. He’s the pits, bottom of the barrel, even Obama knew it and anyone with a brain recognizes this fact. Many Dems won’t say it though, they might be booted out from their DNC club ha


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I had forgotten you wrote that fable Franco… “fabling telling Franco” it’s kind of catchy. I have more time on my hands now to respond.
> 
> I never said anything about watching Fox much less some 4 o’clock report. You got the time wrong anyway; the cheating happened at 2 AM and it wasn’t what anyone said it’s what I watched firsthand- no need for any middleman’s interpretation.
> 
> The great divider of all people at all times possible, aka the liberal media, owns you and everyone else who believes their false headlines. Leftist agenda: to inflame all social and geographical divisions to play politics, hell, they want to call the shots with national elections and couldn’t care less about factual reports. Our current puppet Biden is what CNN refers to as a stable leader? LOL Stable compared to a broomstick perhaps. He’s the pits, bottom of the barrel, even Obama knew it and anyone with a brain recognizes this fact. Many Dems won’t say it though, they might be booted out from their DNC club ha


so you saw the election being stolen and it happened at 2:00 AM and it was on some media outlet that is even crazier than fox? Do you have a link to this wondrous information. In the modern world we have like 100 television networks and 900 newspapers that agree with us and you have murdoch's 1 network in the USA and three newspapers. Nobody in the world agrees with you except others in the republican propaganda brainwash. You have no real argument, you just quibble about irrelevant details. You believe the election was stolen because of misinformation. You can't be taken seriously. Sorry pal


----------



## miketx (Oct 10, 2022)

Franco is just another lying Chinaman.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

2020 FBI Hate Crimes Statistics - United States Department of …​








						2020 FBI Hate Crimes Statistics
					






					www.justice.gov
				



683* anti-Jewish incidents,* down 28% since 2019; 110* anti-Muslim incidents,* down 38%; 15 anti-Buddhist* incidents,* up 200%; and 89 anti-Sikh* incidents,* up 82%.* Incidents* related to disability …
FBI: New hate crime statistics shows surge against Muslims | CNN​








						FBI: Hate crimes spike, most sharply against Muslims | CNN
					

The latest FBI annual hate crime report shows a sharp spike in the number of hate crimes nationwide, with attacks against Muslims increasing the most sharply.




					www.cnn.com
				



The report recorded 5,818* “single-bias”* incidents, incidents in which one or more offense types are motivated by the same bias. Of those, 59.2% were motivated* by* a racial, ethnic and/or …


and no not the mentally ill homeless that are all over the place. Thanks GOP giveaway to the rich for 30 years and 30 years of total brainwash for the chumps


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 10, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> so you saw the election being stolen and it happened at 2:00 AM and it was on some media outlet that is even crazier than fox? Do you have a link to this wondrous information. In the modern world we have like 100 television networks and 900 newspapers that agree with us and you have murdoch's 1 network in the USA and three newspapers. Nobody in the world agrees with you except others in the republican propaganda brainwash. You have no real argument, you just quibble about irrelevant details. You believe the election was stolen because of misinformation. You can't be taken seriously. Sorry pal


Seriously you cannot be that ignorant about what happened on election night 2020. Multiple broadcasts aired the voting results live. They all showed the “glitch” that happens simultaneously within three states all at once.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

miketx said:


> Franco is just another lying Chinaman.


And another dupe becomes an idiot troll immediately lol, So what would I supposedly be up to as a China national these days according to absolutely ridiculous garbage without evidence?


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 10, 2022)

miketx said:


> Franco is just another lying Chinaman.


Well that explains it Mike! I was convinced he was a lying bohemian!


----------



## miketx (Oct 10, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Well that explains it Mike! I was convinced he was a lying bohemian!


Id bet a lot of these leftists here are foreign agents. No one can be as stupid as they appear.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Seriously you cannot be that ignorant about what happened on election night 2020. Multiple broadcasts aired the voting results live. They all showed the “glitch” that happens simultaneously within three states all at once.


All this stuff was investigated, the biggest waste of time ever, along with the 60 plus courtroom non battles. Trump lawyers can't put propaganda into evidence, they would be put away in prison.


Exhaustive fact check finds little evidence of voter fraud, but …​








						Exhaustive fact check finds little evidence of voter fraud, but 2020's 'Big Lie' lives on
					

More than a year after President Joe Biden won the 2020 election, former President Donald Trump and his allies still insist without evidence that widespread voter fraud led to a stolen election. A new reporting project from the Associated Press shows that is false, finding fewer than 475...




					www.pbs.org
				



Dec 17, 2021 · More than a year after President Joe Biden won the* 2020 election,* former President Donald Trump and his allies still insist without evidence that widespread voter fraud …
Nine Election Fraud Claims, None Credible - FactCheck.org​








						Nine Election Fraud Claims, None Credible - FactCheck.org
					

A list of bogus election fraud claims, cobbled together from dubious websites and failed lawsuits aimed at overturning President-elect Joe Biden's victory in the 2020 election, has spread widely online.




					www.factcheck.org
				



Dec 11, 2020 · Michigan rejected 0.46% of the mail-in ballots submitted for the* 2020 election,* down from 0.57% in 2018 and 0.49% in 2016. No* ‘Missing Votes’* in Delaware County, …
Michigan county vote count glitch was not fraud | Fact Check​








						Michigan county vote count glitch was not fraud
					

Articles shared thousands of times on social media claim that a glitch in the Michigan presidential vote tally, which temporarily misattributed Donald Trump votes to president-elect Joe Biden, poses a systemic risk to dozens of counties in the battleground state. This is misleading; the Michigan...




					factcheck.afp.com
				



Nov 08, 2020 · Michigan went blue in* 2020,* adding its 16* electoral votes* to Biden’s total, but Trump overwhelmingly won Antrim county, receiving nearly twice as many* votes* as Biden once …


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 10, 2022)

miketx said:


> Id bet a lot of these leftists here are foreign agents. No one can be as stupid as they appear.


I have without doubt, become more anti-Dem since coming to USMB. The posters who claim to be liberal or leftist share a most similar thread (no pun intended) in their words. Overwhelmingly, these posters (maybe around 20 left-leaning regulars) have an identifiable way of arguing their position. TBF I have seen these same tactics used by a few self labeled Republicans, but I could count them on one hand, maybe 2 or 3 and far from the norm. 

I enjoy sparring with fair and honest people but these posters use adolescent tactics of “oh you said this” when I didn’t say that, and “you really meant this” when I didn’t mean that and clear about what I meant. It’s one thing to hold differing political viewpoints, but it’s quite another to play the deception game trying to win some argument by resorting to lying about what I post.

I have Democrat friends with whom I trade sarcastic remarks about the political circus every time we get together. It’s good for me to remember this, otherwise, I would be against all Democrats just by the way they act on this board, and I come from political chat! That’s speaks volumes.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I have without doubt, become more anti-Dem since coming to USMB. The posters who claim to be liberal or leftist share a most similar thread (no pun intended) in their words. Overwhelmingly, these posters (maybe around 20 left-leaning regulars) have an identifiable way of arguing their position. TBF I have seen these same tactics used by a few self labeled Republicans, but I could count them on one hand, maybe 2 or 3 and far from the norm.
> 
> I enjoy sparring with fair and honest people but these posters use adolescent tactics of “oh you said this” when I didn’t say that, and “you really meant this” when I didn’t mean that and clear about what I meant. It’s one thing to hold differing political viewpoints, but it’s quite another to play the deception game trying to win some argument by resorting to lying about what I post.
> 
> I have Democrat friends with whom I trade sarcastic remarks about the political circus every time we get together. It’s good for me to remember this, otherwise, I would be against all Democrats just by the way they act on this board, and I come from political chat! That’s speaks volumes.


Sorry your beliefs are 100% incorrect and the GOP base media is just hateful garbage. I hope you make it back to reality sometime soon. Change the channel


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 10, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> All this stuff was investigated, the biggest waste of time ever, along with the 60 plus courtroom non battles. Trump lawyers can't put propaganda into evidence, they would be put away in prison.
> 
> 
> Exhaustive fact check finds little evidence of voter fraud, but …​
> ...


It was never truly investigated. Even the election machine salesmen admitted that their whoops- computers were connected to the Internet when in fact they initially stated they were not. Anybody could’ve manipulated the data undetected using a modem, or cell phone. An ex ES&S employee demonstrated how easy voting machines can be manipulated, way before any polling station opened. An entire column can be shifted, temporarily, and then be timed to go back to functioning correctly as it should the entire time. 

I will never buy the bill of goods that the current authoritarian government wants us to believe. It would not surprise me that specific Republicans in positions of public posturing knew more about the Democrat’s successful cheating tactics utilized, but they also knew what that would mean for the country if in fact mass voter fraud was proven. Chaos and anarchy perhaps.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I have without doubt, become more anti-Dem since coming to USMB. The posters who claim to be liberal or leftist share a most similar thread (no pun intended) in their words. Overwhelmingly, these posters (maybe around 20 left-leaning regulars) have an identifiable way of arguing their position. TBF I have seen these same tactics used by a few self labeled Republicans, but I could count them on one hand, maybe 2 or 3 and far from the norm.
> 
> I enjoy sparring with fair and honest people but these posters use adolescent tactics of “oh you said this” when I didn’t say that, and “you really meant this” when I didn’t mean that and clear about what I meant. It’s one thing to hold differing political viewpoints, but it’s quite another to play the deception game trying to win some argument by resorting to lying about what I post.
> 
> I have Democrat friends with whom I trade sarcastic remarks about the political circus every time we get together. It’s good for me to remember this, otherwise, I would be against all Democrats just by the way they act on this board, and I come from political chat! That’s speaks volumes.


You said the election was stolen by the Democrats period end of story


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 10, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> Sorry your beliefs are 100% incorrect and the GOP base media is just hateful garbage. I hope you make it back to reality sometime soon. Change the channel


I don’t watch TV other than Netflix. I stopped watching cable “news” SHOWS for entertainment purposes years ago. Keep it honest franknbeans.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> It was never truly investigated. Even the election machine salesmen admitted that their whoops- computers were connected to the Internet when in fact they initially stated they were not. Anybody could’ve manipulated the data undetected using a modem, or cell phone. An ex ES&S employee demonstrated how easy voting machines can be manipulated, way before any polling station opened. An entire column can be shifted, temporarily, and then be timed to go back to functioning correctly as it should the entire time.
> 
> I will never buy the bill of goods that the current authoritarian government wants us to believe. It would not surprise me that specific Republicans in positions of public posturing knew more about the Democrat’s successful cheating tactics utilized, but they also knew what that would mean for the country if in fact mass voter fraud was proven. Chaos and anarchy perhaps.


it's an authoritarian government that can't even change tax rates to make them fair again lol. No wonder you hate people that stole the election and are authoritarian lol. That's why they call you hater dupes. This is why you should never talk politics or religion except anonymously really. I remember when politics was not an obsession and hateful like this. Based on one party full of misinformation end of story. yours


----------



## miketx (Oct 10, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I have without doubt, become more anti-Dem since coming to USMB. The posters who claim to be liberal or leftist share a most similar thread (no pun intended) in their words. Overwhelmingly, these posters (maybe around 20 left-leaning regulars) have an identifiable way of arguing their position. TBF I have seen these same tactics used by a few self labeled Republicans, but I could count them on one hand, maybe 2 or 3 and far from the norm.


Since I've been here and a little before, I have watched their ways and have compiled a list of behaviors they do, non stop. See what you think.

*Leftist rules of engagement*


1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to. 

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented.

3a. Play dumb to keep others wasting their time trying to enlighten you.

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion 

6c. attack your rationality.

7. Lie, make false assumptions

8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card

9. Play gay/lesbian card

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card

11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing? 

12. Deny constantly

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia

17. Fox News/ Alex Jones/ Brietbart/ Infowars/ Stormfront/ Gateway/ Hannity/ Rush

18. You can’t read.

19. Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump!

20. Science denier! But men can menstruate and have babies.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I don’t watch TV other than Netflix. I stopped watching cable “news” SHOWS for entertainment purposes years ago. Keep it honest franknbeans.


Whatever, it doesn't matter where you got the brainwash, you got it. Lol. Thank God I live in beautiful Western New York 72% Trump's but we don't talk politics they're good people except they're out of their minds politically... It's about the only place that doesn't get too hot in the summer and I live in the enchanted valley so even the wind is not bad. And Josh Allen for the next 12 years. I must cut down on the processed republican garbage food.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

miketx said:


> Since I've been here and a little before, I have watched their ways and have compiled a list of behaviors they do, non stop. See what you think.
> 
> *Leftist rules of engagement*
> 
> ...


Yep, the whole world thinks you're absolutely nuts politically. Politically- I'm sure you're fine otherwise but it does start to obsess you people I notice. We need to bring back the bar scene of the 70s,,, replacing 7000 years of the Tavern as the center of society with sitting at home with the computer is not really working out. Of course in the old days your horse and buggy could go home by itself. Lol hopefully our cars will soon....


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 10, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> it's an authoritarian government that can't even change tax rates to make them fair again lol. No wonder you hate people that stole the election and are authoritarian lol. That's why they call you hater dupes. This is why you should never talk politics or religion except anonymously really. I remember when politics was not an obsession and hateful like this. Based on one party full of misinformation end of story. yours


Biden’s *authoritarian* administration:  “President Biden announced that he will force America’s workers to either receive a medical procedure or face consequences. This latest government overreach by the White House is draconian and runs contrary to America’s founding principle of freedom.”





						President Biden’s Authoritarian Overreach
					

While Louisiana dealt with Hurricane Ida’s wrath earlier this month, Missourians sprang into action to help our fellow Americans. I am truly proud to report that 300 Missouri National Guardsmen, Missouri Task Force 1, local utility crews, and other heroes stepped up to support those impacted...




					hartzler.house.gov
				




“Biden, as any good authoritarian would, announced that governors no longer matter. “I’ll use my power as president to get them out of the way,” Biden said as he announced his ridiculous (and possibly unconstitutional) vaccine mandate for businesses with more than 100 employees.”









						Biden's authoritarianism is what happens when Democrats control the White House
					

President Joe Biden has once again highlighted the guiding principle of the Democratic Party: States only get to govern themselves when a Democrat isn’t in the White House.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




Read how a federal judge prevented Biden’s additional attempt at legal overreach:

“But liberals should keep in mind that for every president such as Joe Biden whom they cheer on for ignoring the law and doing whatever they want him to do on immigration, a conservative president could do the exact opposite. 

It is a major mistake to accept and support the idea that a president has no obligation to abide by, and simply can override, laws that the president and his supporters don’t like.”









						Federal Judge Stops Biden White House’s Authoritarian Move On Amnesty
					

Liberals are up in arms over the decision by a federal judge Friday preventing the Biden administration from reinstating the amnesty program known as Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals for new applicants, although the program may continue for those illegal aliens already in it.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## Concerned American (Oct 10, 2022)

The Duke said:


> That's me, not mike, you fuckin' retard.
> 
> I haven't ..wait..yes I have, oh that was so bad. ALL the fellers were there, too.
> 
> ...


We had a six foot fence around our back yard.  As long as the feral cats stayed out of it, no problem.  If they entered my back yard, they changed from cats to TARGETS.  Not many got a second chance to come back.  The lucky ones went into the live trap and got delivered to the pound.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Biden’s *authoritarian* administration:  “President Biden announced that he will force America’s workers to either receive a medical procedure or face consequences. This latest government overreach by the White House is draconian and runs contrary to America’s founding principle of freedom.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the second worst thing that GOP spread misinformation about. Nobody is dying from getting vaccinated and only the unvaccinated are dying still hundreds a week. Thanks GOP! Biden saved hundreds of thousands of lives with things like this. If you don't like it quit it's not anything like communism or Nazism, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> We had a six foot fence around our back yard.  As long as the feral cats stayed out of it, no problem.  If they entered my back yard, they changed from cats to TARGETS.  Not many got a second chance to come back.  The lucky ones went into the live trap and got delivered to the pound.


How do you tell if they are feral? Lol


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Biden’s *authoritarian* administration:  “President Biden announced that he will force America’s workers to either receive a medical procedure or face consequences. This latest government overreach by the White House is draconian and runs contrary to America’s founding principle of freedom.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really horrible super conservative media baloney


----------



## Concerned American (Oct 10, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> How do you tell if they are feral? Lol


I don't own a cat -- if they are in my yard they're all feral.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 14, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> Whatever, it doesn't matter where you got the brainwash, you got it. Lol. Thank God I live in beautiful Western New York 72% Trump's but we don't talk politics they're good people except they're out of their minds politically... It's about the only place that doesn't get too hot in the summer and I live in the enchanted valley so even the wind is not bad. And Josh Allen for the next 12 years. I must cut down on the processed republican garbage food.


Nobody gives a shit dude.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 14, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> really horrible super conservative media baloney


Really vapid reply to facts.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 14, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I don't own a cat -- if they are in my yard they're all feral.


Nobody owns a cat, they own us.  LOL


----------



## Concerned American (Oct 14, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Nobody owns a cat, they own us.  LOL


Only until they become a target which is whenever they enter my yard.


----------



## Erinwltr (Oct 22, 2022)

The Duke said:


> That's me, not mike, you fuckin' retard.
> 
> I haven't ..wait..yes I have, oh that was so bad. ALL the fellers were there, too.
> 
> ...


Well, Duke.  Looks like you did well.


----------



## miketx (Oct 29, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Well, Duke.  Looks like you did well.


Can't stand to see all the crime you scum do, can you?


----------



## Erinwltr (Oct 29, 2022)

miketx said:


> Can't stand to see all the crime you scum do, can you?


Can you?  What a Moronic comment.


----------



## miketx (Oct 29, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Can you?  What a Moronic comment.


I hope you see prison soon.


----------



## Erinwltr (Oct 29, 2022)

Hope all you want to Mikey.  My ass is clean.  Put that in your fucking pipe and smoke it.


----------



## miketx (Oct 29, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Hope all you want to Mikey.  My ass is clean.  Put that in your fucking pipe and smoke it.


You belong in the pen traitor.


----------



## Concerned American (Oct 30, 2022)

miketx said:


> You belong in the pen traitor.


I think he is trying to say "My butts been wiped."


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 2, 2022)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> People in American society are ready to kill each other over political differences.


I would disagree, and say ready to detain, and deport subversive commies, trying to infiltrate at the highest level. You know like any democrat politician


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 2, 2022)

Correll said:


> Why do you talk like a retarded baby?


Hmm, is that deflection or just you not having a clue as to what to say?


----------



## miketx (Nov 2, 2022)

Rick Wilson: They...Have to "Put a Bullet" in Donald Trump
					

Wilson makes a lot of money spewing hate on cable and social media. Now he wants to put a bullet in Donald Trump.




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## miketx (Dec 11, 2022)

miketx said:


> Rick Wilson: They...Have to "Put a Bullet" in Donald Trump
> 
> 
> Wilson makes a lot of money spewing hate on cable and social media. Now he wants to put a bullet in Donald Trump.
> ...


SS should have came for him.


----------



## Bobob (Dec 15, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Hope all you want to Mikey.  My ass is clean.  Put that in your fucking pipe and smoke it.


Your ass is clean?? It's your head that is full of nasty, not your ass.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Your ass is clean?? It's your head that is full of nasty, not your ass.


His ass is very likely filled with negro semen.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2023)

miketx said:


> No doubt there are many many more. It's past time to round up these criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damned Good idea... 👍


----------

